# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Oh Dear Trumpy is Angry At Megan Kelly

## HoneyBee

Because she points out his misogynistic tendencies 



http://www.nydailynews.com/news/poli...icle-1.2317818

----------

gamewell45 (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

Trump is just a crass loud mouthed piece of hypocritical shit who throws his weight around because he has money. He buys politicians but I don't think he's going to buy the Presidency.

----------


## Jen

> Trump is just a crass loud mouthed piece of hypocritical shit who throws his weight around because he has money. He buys politicians but I don't think he's going to buy the Presidency.


I had to cringe when he said he goes around buying politicians and insinuated that he had bought some of them right on that stage.
In review I have to agree with some posters that some of the questions were intended to skewer Trump.  But his missteps were his own.
The question about his treatment of women was appropriate.  His answer proved that he will continue to say nasty things to and about women.
I don't think Trump did himself any favors.

----------

texmaster (08-07-2015)

----------


## Crunch

Yeah, but he was spot on when he called Rosie O'Donnell a pig.

http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/08/06/...-fat-pig-slob/

_When Megyn told Mr. Trump that he’s known for degrading women on Twitter, saying, “you’ve called women you don’t like fat pigs, dogs, slobs, and disgusting animals,” he quickly interrupted her. Donald put up his arms and said, “only Rosie O’Donnell.”
_

----------

JustPassinThru (08-07-2015),Neo In The Matrix (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Yeah, but he was spot on when he called Rosie O'Donnell a pig.
> 
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/08/06/...-fat-pig-slob/
> 
> _When Megyn told Mr. Trump that he’s known for degrading women on Twitter, saying, “you’ve called women you don’t like fat pigs, dogs, slobs, and disgusting animals,” he quickly interrupted her. Donald put up his arms and said, “only Rosie O’Donnell.”
> _



Even Rosie doesn't deserve that treatment, but he didn't stop with Rosie. He lied when he said it was only Rosie.

----------


## Crunch

> Even Rosie doesn't deserve that treatment, but he didn't stop with Rosie. He lied when he said it was only Rosie.



Yeah, actually she does. She is a a disgusting woman.

----------

JustPassinThru (08-07-2015),Neo In The Matrix (08-07-2015),Northern Rivers (08-07-2015),Rudy2D (08-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

rosie deserved it and you know what....EYE'm angry at Megan Kelly.  MORE like disgusted at that set up and scripted attack.    FOx is losing my support more and more.  

and i'll tell you something else....I know you don't like trump....evident.   but when YOU, as a conservative, use that cutesy nickname in your derision, you just make me want to support him all the more.   LOLOL      that doesn't work is what i'm saying.  

Don't tell anyone.  Especially the right and left media.

----------

DBCooper (08-07-2015),Rudy2D (08-07-2015),Sheldonna (08-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

In that poll.   Trump at @46%  See what i'm saying?

Bush ONLY scored better than Christie.

CRUZ IS Exactly where he needs to be at this point in my opinion.    

This ain't yer momma's Run for the presidency, girl.

----------


## HoneyBee

> rosie deserved it and you know what....EYE'm angry at Megan Kelly.  MORE like disgusted at that set up and scripted attack.    FOx is losing my support more and more.  
> 
> and i'll tell you something else....I know you don't like trump....evident.   but when YOU, as a conservative, use that cutesy nicknames in your derision, you just make me want to support him all the more.   LOLOL      that doesn't work is what i'm saying.  
> 
> Don't tell anyone.  Especially the right and left media.



You don't much like me do you? Thin skinned a bit! You love it when Trump bashes everyone but you are offended when I say Trumpy! My my. It's because I'm agnostic.

----------


## St James

> Trump is just a crass loud mouthed piece of hypocritical shit who throws his weight around because he has money. He buys politicians but I don't think he's going to buy the Presidency.


like Hildawg hiding behind her money? Using it to pay off charges by enemies, supplying arms to our enemies, stealing 6 billion dollars? 
You've been on Trumps ass because he doesn't want illegal aliens, wants a fiscal responsible government, and he is like me,, unashamed or shameless.
Anyone else running in the race is milquetoast compared to Trump.

----------

Neo In The Matrix (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> like Hildawg hiding behind her money? Using it to pay off charges by enemies, supplying arms to our enemies, stealing 6 billion dollars? 
> You've been on Trumps ass because he doesn't want illegal aliens, wants a fiscal responsible government, and he is like me,, unashamed or shameless.
> Anyone else running in the race is milquetoast compared to Trump.



He donates to Hildy and her hubby doofus!

----------


## St James

> You don't much like me do you? Thin skinned a bit! You love it when Trump bashes everyone but you are offended when I say Trumpy! My my. It's because I'm agnostic.


Rosie IS a worn out dumpster. BTW, you did know she favors gun control,* for everyone* except her staff. (just like most liberals)
She has come out and said it..no one should own guns (except for a few)

----------

Neo In The Matrix (08-07-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Because she points out his misogynistic tendencies 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/poli...icle-1.2317818


You do realise that The Apprentice had high ratings because of that, don't you...like higher ratings The View wrung out of Rosie O'Donnell's combover comments.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I had to cringe when he said he goes around buying politicians and insinuated that he had bought some of them right on that stage.
> In review I have to agree with some posters that some of the questions were intended to skewer Trump.  But his missteps were his own.
> The question about his treatment of women was appropriate.  His answer proved that he will continue to say nasty things to and about women.
> I don't think Trump did himself any favors.


I've no doubt he bought some of them.  I'm glad he is honest enough to say so...and the ones he bought, they better be ducking their heads.  I hope he tells us who is buyable.  the sellouts.    

Women scream for equality and when you get it, you scream for special treatment.  make up they dam minds.   WHat they want is what the homos want.  special treatment all the time based on their sex.   well you had that and you didn't like it.   they want to be men, but they don't want what comes with it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I can't tell you how many times I've been insulted on boards.   but hell.. what do the insulters know.  They know Jack Schlitz is what.   I never reported. I  didn't expect anyone to defend me.  I DEFENDED MYSELF.    If you don't have the balls to do that then don't play with the big boys.Megan Kelly allowed herself to be used for this game.   I can't tell you how disappointed in her I am.  She hurt herself more than she could ever hurt trump.   and it's gonna show.

----------

Mainecoons (08-07-2015),Neo In The Matrix (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Rosie IS a worn out dumpster. BTW, you did know she favors gun control,* for everyone* except her staff. (just like most liberals)
> She has come out and said it..no one should own guns (except for a few)



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Jen

> I've no doubt he bought some of them.  I'm glad he is honest enough to say so...and the ones he bought, they better be ducking their heads.  I hope he tells us who is buyable.  the sellouts.    
> 
> Women scream for equality and when you get it, you scream for special treatment.  make up they dam minds.   WHat they want is what the homos want.  special treatment all the time based on their sex.   well you had that and you didn't like it.   they want to be men, but they don't want what comes with it.


The woman question is one that's going to come up again with Democrat moderators and debaters. Democrats push the equality but protection thing.  If Trump gets that far, he's going to get far worse than Megyn Kelly handed him.  I'm not an angry feminist . I agree with what you've said here on that topic.

----------


## HoneyBee

> I can't tell you how many times I've been insulted on boards.   but hell.. what do the insulters know.  They know Jack Schlitz is what.   I never reported. I  didn't expect anyone to defend me.  I DEFENDED MYSELF.    If you don't have the balls to do that then don't play with the big boys.



What are we talking about now?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Even Rosie doesn't deserve that treatment, but he didn't stop with Rosie. He lied when he said it was only Rosie.


Have you watched The Apprentice? Thats where the misogyny slant originates. It's just TV schtick geared to bring in viewership. 

If Rosie doesn't deserve that treatment...then she should have though about that before she started on The D's doo. This is one guy that you don't try to draw first blood on. He's like Rambo...he'll come back at you. It'd be like me sending Rodney Dangerfield to sort my mother-in-law out.  :Geez:

----------

St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## St James

> He donates to Hildy and her hubby doofus!


why would they need it after she stole 6 billion dollars?

----------


## St James

> 


at least you agree with my evaluation

----------


## Katzndogz

Clearly those questions were designed to get Trump.   FOX was instructed to do that by RNC donors who want Bush.

If Bush is the nominee,  get used to saying President Clinton.  There is no way Bush can win whether or not Trump runs third party.

----------

Mainecoons (08-07-2015),Rudy2D (08-07-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

Kelly was unprofessional.  The performance of these "moderators" was every bit as bad as what we see from the CNN hatchet job liberals.

Wallace and Kelly shouldn't be invited to "moderate" again.  They don't understand the job requires "fair and balanced" above all.

Who would I like to see in a repeat?

Trump
Cruz
Christie
Fiorina
Rubio
Walker

Who would I like to see get lost?

Bush
Bush
Huckabee
Kaisich
Bush.

 :Grin:

----------


## HoneyBee

> Clearly those questions were designed to get Trump.   FOX was instructed to do that by RNC donors who want Bush.
> 
> If Bush is the nominee,  get used to saying President Clinton.  There is no way Bush can win whether or not Trump runs third party.



Oh brother, they asked him about stuff he's said and done, they did that to everyone else too. The only one whining this morning is Trump and his worshippers.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Kelly was unprofessional.  The performance of these "moderators" was every bit as bad as what we see from the CNN hatchet job liberals.
> 
> Wallace and Kelly shouldn't be invited to "moderate" again.  They don't understand the job requires "fair and balanced" above all.
> 
> Who would I like to see in a repeat?
> 
> Trump
> Cruz
> Christie
> ...



How was Kelly unprofessional?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> The woman question is one that's going to come up again with Democrat moderators and debaters. Democrats push the equality but protection thing.  If Trump gets that far, he's going to get far worse than Megyn Kelly handed him.  I'm not an angry feminist . I agree with what you've said here on that topic.



it is a bogus, faux outrage kinda question.   normal women see what the deal is. You can't please a feminist.  They want it all...look at PP, those women are disgusting rats.  monsters.   it's their attitude.  they consider themselves discriminated against.  LAUGHABLE.  and so, they think that any corrupt, illegal unethical thing they do to make it right, is allowable.  reminds me of blacks....homos....and feminists.

----------

Neo In The Matrix (08-07-2015)

----------


## St James

> I've no doubt he bought some of them.  I'm glad he is honest enough to say so...and the ones he bought, they better be ducking their heads.  I hope he tells us who is buyable.  the sellouts.    
> 
> Women scream for equality and when you get it, you scream for special treatment.  make up they dam minds.   WHat they want is what the homos want.  special treatment all the time based on their sex.   well you had that and you didn't like it.   they want to be men, but they don't want what comes with it.


I


> 've no doubt he bought some of them.  I'm glad he is honest enough to say so...and the ones he bought, they better be ducking their heads.  I hope he tells us who is buyable.  the sellouts.


This has Truth written on so many levels.....
It's time they paid him back
They know who they are
He's telling us that all politicians are in someone's pocket. I don't think he's in anyone's pocket. 
He's talking to us, not rallying around the politico element by speaking at us.
Taking care of the immigration issue will save us trillions of dollars annually. It's well worth the cost of deporting them. 
Those trillion of dollars can best be spent in taking the national debt down.
They're also scared he'll stop funding all these crazy Liberal _progroms._

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-07-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

> How was Kelly unprofessional?


See post below yours for just one example.

----------


## HoneyBee

> at least you agree with my evaluation



Keep  on believing that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> What are we talking about now?



i'm talking about this war on women crap.

----------

Mainecoons (08-07-2015)

----------


## Taxcutter

> How was Kelly unprofessional?



Taxcutter says:
By invoking political correctness and the language of the professionally offended.

----------

Calypso Jones (08-07-2015),GreenEyedLady (08-07-2015),Katzndogz (08-07-2015),Neo In The Matrix (08-07-2015),St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## rationalman

Now, media is on public address to the audience, chatty, even conferring with themselves from different areas in the arena, injecting their personalities into the debates, reveling in their power as they cheekily address candidates.

And the candidates must submit to this shit.

Chris W. and Brett B., ostensibly serious commentators, both giddy like their names just got called out on some damn game show. I guess they're no different than fans excited before a big game, but these folks are journalists, for the love of God.

FOX... the medium IS the message...  Ms Kelly is elevated to the status of the participants. Part of the show. No empowerment issues for Megyn... Look at those ratings!... Does she make Bill O'Reilly nervous?

The whole damn thing might end up being karaoke- Karaoke Idol.

And if you think I'm just a lefty taking shots, I can assure you that I shudder to think what Dems and liberal networks will come up with in the media race to the bottom.

Know what I'd like to say to all of them?... "You're fired."

----------

Karl (08-07-2015),Mainecoons (08-07-2015),usfan (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> I can't tell you how many times I've been insulted on boards.   but hell.. what do the insulters know.  They know Jack Schlitz is what.   I never reported. I  didn't expect anyone to defend me.  I DEFENDED MYSELF.    If you don't have the balls to do that then don't play with the big boys.Megan Kelly allowed herself to be used for this game.   I can't tell you how disappointed in her I am.  She hurt herself more than she could ever hurt trump.   and it's gonna show.





> i'm talking about this war on women crap.



Oh, I thought you were talking about being insulted on boards and how you never reported it. I am so sorry for misunderstanding.


but then you edited and added the Megan part.   


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## HoneyBee

> I can't tell you how many times I've been insulted on boards.   but hell.. what do the insulters know.  They know Jack Schlitz is what.   I never reported. I  didn't expect anyone to defend me.  I DEFENDED MYSELF.    If you don't have the balls to do that then don't play with the big boys.Megan Kelly allowed herself to be used for this game.   I can't tell you how disappointed in her I am.  She hurt herself more than she could ever hurt trump.   and it's gonna show.





> i'm talking about this war on women crap.





> Taxcutter says:
> By invoking political correctness and the language of the professionally offended.



She asked him about his past actions and alliances. What did you want her to do? Kiss his ass? Yes, you must kiss the Donald's ass to get along here! That's evident.

----------


## HoneyBee

I definitely think Trump should fire Fox because they weren't nice to him. Poor baby!

----------

Karl (08-07-2015)

----------


## Karl

> Now, media is on public address to the audience, chatty, even conferring with themselves from different areas in the arena, injecting their personalities into the debates, reveling in their power as they cheekily address candidates.
> 
> And the candidates must submit to this shit.
> 
> Chris W. and Brett B., ostensibly serious commentators, both giddy like their names just got called out on some damn game show. I guess they're no different than fans excited before a big game, but these folks are journalists, for the love of God.
> 
> FOX... the medium IS the message...  Ms Kelly is elevated to the status of the participants. Part of the show. No empowerment issues for Megyn... Look at those ratings!... Does she make Bill O'Reilly nervous?
> 
> The whole damn thing might end up being karaoke- Karaoke Idol.
> ...



i would have to agree I know it was FOX but I couldn't tell the difference between that CNN or Msbc and that Megan Kelly really went war on women's too

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

I agree.

I expected it.

Which is why I took no effort to watch it.

----------

RMNIXON (08-07-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

I'm disappointed.  We get this kind of "moderator" bias and inappropriate distraction from the candidates routinely from the leftist media, notably CNN and the rest of the alphabets.  I would have hoped Fox News understood that people wanted to hear substance and not gotcha particularly in questions directed to the front runner.

Chris Wallace should be sent in for remedial business training.  Kelly should just be sent to the sidelines, period.

----------

Calypso Jones (08-07-2015),DBCooper (08-07-2015),Rita Marley (08-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

read the comments.    Trump-Kelly mix up on women.   If I were fox I wouldn't be laughing this morning.   thanks fox...for outing y ourselves.

http://www.weaselzippers.us/231038-t...#disqus_thread

----------

MrMike (08-07-2015),Sheldonna (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> read the comments.    Trump-Kelly mix up on women.   If I were fox I wouldn't be laughing this morning.   thanks fox...for outing y ourselves.
> 
> http://www.weaselzippers.us/231038-t...#disqus_thread



Oh! My. She asked him some hard questions when she should have kissed his ass. My bad!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## MrMike

Did she ask anyone else questions like that?

btw.. I'm not a Trump guy (but I like how he stirs that RINO pot)




> She asked him about his past actions and alliances. What did you want her to do? Kiss his ass? Yes, you must kiss the Donald's ass to get along here! That's evident.

----------

Calypso Jones (08-07-2015),GreenEyedLady (08-07-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

No, you're just looking dumb.  I guarantee that if CNN had run this show like this, you'd be going nuts this morning.

----------


## HoneyBee

> read the comments.    Trump-Kelly mix up on women.   If I were fox I wouldn't be laughing this morning.   thanks fox...for outing y ourselves.
> 
> http://www.weaselzippers.us/231038-t...#disqus_thread


Do I have your permission to ask you a question in private?

----------


## Jim Scott

Although the Fox News debate moderators did ask tough questions, especially of Donald Trump, the front-runner by a mile, every other debate moderated by liberals will likely be even tougher.  The Fox News moderators could have made the debate easy for the candidates to get their talking points across but that would have solidified the leftmedia's characterization of Fox News as a Republican network seem justified.  As expected, Donald Trump was a target for really tough questions, including the obvious one asking if any of the candidates would attempt a third party run if they didn't receive the nomination.  Of course, Trump was the only candidate who wouldn't swear off a third party run.  The moderators knew that and this was an obvious question that some have criticized, which I find rather naive.  

Megyn Kelly's questions about Trump's previous nasty comments on some women's appearance was brought up and many Republicans thought it was a 'gotcha! question, indicating hostility to Trump at Fox News.  I disagree.  Trump has made really snarky public comments about some women in the past and anyone who thinks a liberal moderator won't bring that up is delusional.  This gets it out of the way and also gives Trump the opportunity to formulate a better response than he did Thursday Night.  He was foolish to act petulant and criticize Megyn Kelly for asking a perfectly legitimate question.  She is a serious interviewer not given to softball questions and is extremely popular.  Trump acting as if she had insulted him was a mistake on his part and he should learn from the experience, not simply pout.

Everyone sees the debate differently but I didn't think many candidates moved the needle very much.  Rand Paul came off grouchy and a bit aloof, which doesn't play well.  Chris Christie was the usual aggressive guy but didn't change my opinion of him.  I thought Ben Carson did well and may have helped himself.  His closing comments were hilarious and will be remembered.  I was suitably impressed with Ted Cruz; his boldness and sincerity.  I hope he gets some momentum from his debate performance as he deserves it.  Scott Walker was O.K. but never really made a big impression, and I support him.  If Ted Cruz can gain more standing in the polls, I would switch my support.  Mike Huckabee was good and may move up a bit but I don't see him grabbing the brass ring (the GOP nomination).  John Kasich was sincere but I sensed that he would go left if he were president.  Jeb Bush held his own but I didn't see anything he said that would change many minds about Bush.  Very typical smooth-talking politician.  Marco Rubio was effective and may gain some new supporters but I won't be one of them.

I didn't see the 5 P.M. 'second tier' candidates debate but have heard that Carly Fiorina was outstanding.  Good.  She may rise into the first tier and be a strong contender for the nomination in a few months.  This debate will likely cause the outlier candidates to lose funding and drop out, helping to winnow down the too-large field.  I thought the Fox News moderators were professional and asked the kind of questions that need to be asked, although I suspect they were aiming to put Trump on the spot - and did- because he is not only the front-runner by a wide margin and the natural focus of the viewing public but also to demonstrate that they were not at all intimidated by Trump.  I doubt Megyn Kelly was.  Trump's response to her question regarding his insults about specific women's looks was telling and probably a mistake (he was very defensive) but won't sink him.   So, a few candidates will likely fade away soon but most will not be greatly affected by their debate performance Thursday night on Fox News.  

Fox News ratings will be high and we finally got to see the candidates respond to relatively tough questions, making the two hours worthwhile for those who follow politics and care about who is the 2016 Republican party presidential nominee.  Of course, impressions are totally subjective and we may not all agree on specific candidates.  So be it. Its a long process and this debate was just the beginning.  Many more to come and in this chaotic time, anything could happen to change the political dynamic.  

*Jim*

----------

Calypso Jones (08-07-2015),HoneyBee (08-07-2015),Mainecoons (08-07-2015),MrMike (08-07-2015),usfan (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Did she ask anyone else questions like that?
> 
> btw.. I'm not a Trump guy (but I like how he stirs that RINO pot)



She did!

----------


## MrMike

I watched the entire debate.  She must have asked them those questions afterwards?




> She did!

----------


## HoneyBee

> No, you're just looking dumb.  I guarantee that if CNN had run this show like this, you'd be going nuts this morning.



Now don't be insulting mainecoons. It's not nice.

----------


## Katzndogz

The moderators came out the worst.  For one thing, the moderators spoke most of the time.  For another the questions seemed mostly gotcha type questions.

----------

JustPassinThru (08-07-2015),MrMike (08-07-2015),Neo In The Matrix (08-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Do I have your permission to ask you a question in private?


  why would you even ask that??  when have we ever not been accessible??

----------


## Mainecoons

This pretty much tells you the story about the moderator misbehavior of Fox News in this debate:

*
BRUNI: FOXNEWS GIVES THEM HELL... 

Moderators dominate speaking time at debate: 31.7%... 

CNN heaps rare praise on rival... 

Rather reminds me of our reaction to Jeb Bush taking money from Democrat donors.  When Fox earns praise from a seriously biased CNN that specializes in gotcha debate questions directed at conservatives, it feels to me like they have sold out.

I would feel exactly the same way if another one of those candidates had been similarly targeted.


*

----------

MrMike (08-07-2015),Sheldonna (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> I watched the entire debate.  She must have asked them those questions afterwards?



Oh, you expected the same question? Even though the others didn't call women fat ugly slobs? Dang her all to hell.

----------


## HoneyBee

> This pretty much tells you the story about the moderator misbehavior of Fox News in this debate:
> 
> *
> BRUNI: FOXNEWS GIVES THEM HELL... 
> 
> Moderators dominate speaking time at debate: 31.7%... 
> 
> CNN heaps rare praise on rival... 
> 
> ...


Just vote for Trump and stop whining already.

----------


## HoneyBee

> why would you even ask that??  when have we ever not been accessible??



Because i I wanted to make sure it was okay.

----------


## Katzndogz

Trump was not asked if he would run third party.  He was asked if he would support the nominee whoever it was.  That question was changed after the fact into a pledge to run third party.  This is extremely dishonest.  

Ask the republican voters if they will support the nominee whoever it is.   The RNC would shit bullets at the answer.

----------

DBCooper (08-07-2015),RMNIXON (08-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

@Jim Scott.   good point in your second paragraph.  You know liberal commentators would ask those questions so ultimately, trump will go off, rethink that and be ready next time with a better answer...like he did to gawker.    Interesting take on that.

----------

Jim Scott (08-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Trump was not asked if he would run third party.  He was asked if he would support the nominee whoever it was.  That question was changed after the fact into a pledge to run third party.  This is extremely dishonest.  
> 
> Ask the republican voters if they will support the nominee whoever it is.   The RNC would shit bullets at the answer.


good point.  very dishonest on their parts.

I won't be voting for another bush...or a Clinton for that matter. Nor a Huckabee, Kasich, Christie.

----------


## MrMike

Oh...

So you admit you were _mistaken_ in saying she did ask the others that question?

And you can confirm none of the other candidates have ever spoken/relayed that type of description for a fat ugly slob like Rosie O'Donnell?

Interesting...




> Oh, you expected the same question? Even though the others didn't call women fat ugly slobs? Dang her all to hell.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Trump was not asked if he would run third party.  He was asked if he would support the nominee whoever it was.  That question was changed after the fact into a pledge to run third party.  This is extremely dishonest.  
> 
> Ask the republican voters if they will support the nominee whoever it is.   The RNC would shit bullets at the answer.



You need to reassess.  Here it is as it happened.

----------


## Mainecoons

Jim your analysis is thoughtful and well written even if we don't agree on the behavior of Fox News.  There's a difference between tough and gotcha and there was too much of the latter directed at Trump.  Because of that, we didn't really have the opportunity to have him expound more on his positions on vital issues.

I agree Fiorina performed well.  But when I look at her business history versus Trump's it is failure versus success.

Walker disappoints me the most.  He has a fantastic track record, accomplishing big things in a fairly liberal state.  But he comes across on the stage like Casper Milquetoast and that just won't advance his candidacy.  Someone needs to grab him now and teach him some stage presence.

I don't trust Rubio, he would be a sell out on amnesty IMO.

As much as I like Ben Carson I think Obama has poisoned the well for him.

Huckabee is a non-starter, the time for a religious right winger has passed if it ever existed at all.

The "moderators" consumed nearly one third the air time.  It was bad enough there were 10 of them up there to share what time there was, then to have the moderators take that much of it was unacceptable in my view.

----------

DeadEye (08-07-2015),potlatch (08-07-2015)

----------


## Rita Marley

As a debate, it was a dud. A draw, nothing happened.

What a slick, in poor taste and over-produced production, doe. I thought I was watching the Grammys.

----------

JustPassinThru (08-07-2015),Old Navy (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Oh...
> 
> So you admit you were _mistaken_ in saying she did ask the others that question?
> 
> And you can confirm none of the other candidates have ever spoken/relayed that type of description for a fat ugly slob like Rosie O'Donnell?
> 
> Interesting...


Can you confirm that they did and that she had this knowledge and with held it? Interesting.

----------


## HoneyBee

Show me then I will say I was mistaken! I will wait.

----------


## Jen

> it is a bogus, faux outrage kinda question.   normal women see what the deal is. You can't please a feminist.  They want it all...look at PP, those women are disgusting rats.  monsters.   it's their attitude.  they consider themselves discriminated against.  LAUGHABLE.  and so, they think that any corrupt, illegal unethical thing they do to make it right, is allowable.  reminds me of blacks....homos....and feminists.


Absolutely agree. Everyone has rights.  But when a group believes it has special rights, it gets ugly and it casts a shadow on every member of that group.  Those blacks, gays and women who think that way are the blight of those groups. Angry feminists get to me most since I'm a woman.

----------



----------


## St James

> Oh, you expected the same question? Even though the others didn't call women fat ugly slobs? Dang her all to hell.






You got a better name for them?

----------


## Sheldonna

> I had to cringe when he said he goes around buying politicians and insinuated that he had bought some of them right on that stage.
> In review I have to agree with some posters that some of the questions were intended to skewer Trump.  But his missteps were his own.
> * The question about his treatment of women was appropriate.*  His answer proved that he will continue to say nasty things to and about women.
> I don't think Trump did himself any favors.


Oh, I totally disagree.  100% wrong.  It was Kelly being a rabid leftist hag and using their PC tactics.

I get it.  Fox doesn't like Trump.  But acting like the gdamned Democrats will win the right NO points.  Quite the opposite.

----------


## Sheldonna

> The moderators came out the worst.  For one thing, the moderators spoke most of the time.  For another the questions seemed mostly gotcha type questions.


Exactly.  The questions that were asked sounded like they were coming from THE most rabidly leftists....

and Fox News just outted themselves last nite as being in the bag for Jeb Bush.  That is my take on it.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-07-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> rosie deserved it and you know what....EYE'm angry at Megan Kelly.  MORE like disgusted at that set up and scripted attack.    FOx is losing my support more and more.  
> 
> and i'll tell you something else....I know you don't like trump....evident.   but when YOU, as a conservative, use that cutesy nickname in your derision, you just make me want to support him all the more.   LOLOL      that doesn't work is what i'm saying.  
> 
> Don't tell anyone.  Especially the right and left media.


Spot on, CJ.  And I am really ticked that I've been compelled to defend Trump here...lol.

----------

MrMike (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Spot on, CJ.  And I am really ticked that I've been compelled to defend Trump here...lol.



No you aren't. We can't say Trumpy without CJ being offended but Trumpy can name call and spew shit all over the place and you guys will defend it willingly. You aren't ticked a bit.

----------


## potlatch

> I had to cringe when he said he goes around buying politicians and insinuated that he had bought some of them right on that stage.
> In review I have to agree with some posters that some of the questions were intended to skewer Trump.  But his missteps were his own.
> The question about his treatment of women was appropriate.  His answer proved that he will continue to say nasty things to and about women.
> I don't think Trump did himself any favors.


I most always agree with you Jen, you have very good common sense and a keen insight of people. I may be wrong but believe his ratings will still stay high because people are wanting someone who 'fights back' and sometimes it gets nasty. We don't approve of nasty but have been getting it from the democrats for 7 years and are just so fed up.

Mostly, I believe we are liking Trump for clearing the way, speaking out some truths. I don't think he is Presidential material but the dems and RINO pubs have been picking our candidates for too many years now.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-07-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> No you aren't. We can't say Trumpy without CJ being offended but Trumpy can name call and spew shit all over the place and you guys will defend it willingly. You aren't ticked a bit.


Well, with all due respect, HB....if you are going to presume to tell me what I think here...

I may have to start telling you what YOU think, as well.  You up for that?

----------


## HoneyBee

> Well, with all due respect, HB....if you are going to presume to tell me what I think here...
> 
> I may have to start telling you what YOU think, as well.  You up for that?



I don't care. Go for it. Far be it for me to interfere. I just roll with the punches nowadays! Why did Trumpy order Hillary to be at his wedding?

----------


## Jen

> I most always agree with you Jen, you have very good common sense and a keen insight of people. I may be wrong but believe his ratings will still stay high because people are wanting someone who 'fights back' and sometimes it gets nasty. We don't approve of nasty but have been getting it from the democrats for 7 years and are just so fed up.
> 
> Mostly, I believe we are liking Trump for clearing the way, speaking out some truths. I don't think he is Presidential material but the dems and RINO pubs have been picking our candidates for too many years now.


 I won't rule Trump out.  I think I am a little uneasy about what his motives for running might be.  Does he really want the job? Maybe he wants a challenge......but 4 or 8 years is a pretty long "challenge".  

I love that he speaks the truth  and I am sure he will continue to do that.  He brings a lot to the table.

I was thrilled to see that Fiorina did so well in the early debate. I like her.

----------

potlatch (08-07-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I don't care. Go for it. Far be it for me to interfere. I just roll with the punches nowadays! *Why did Trumpy order Hillary to be at his wedding*?


Ok.  I will.....since you presume to tell me what I think.  Here goes...

And see, that is part of your problem.  You use the term "order".  But just because Trump gave to the Clinton foundation didn't mean that Hillary HAD to show up.  She only did if she wanted more of his $$$.   His only power was his money.  Your choice of words is hyperbole.  Yet, the issue of Trump exerting his influence due to his wealth IS a valid issue/problem re: his becoming president.  But back to you....

You emote.   Your ""thinking"" here is exactly why many, if not most, men never wanted women to get the vote.  You are displaying pure emotion based on a few facts.  You are not being calm, reasoned and logical.  You are being   the stereotypical over-emotional wreck....spewing and spitting about what, in my estimation, amounts to NOTHING.  And to the point that you are verging on offending those (like me) that actually think very much like you do on this issue.  Not bright.

Back to Trump....

Main points here:  Trump defending himself against a heinous gotcha question by Kelly is understandable.  Trump losing his temper while defending himself is just his stupidity and showing his own weakness and undesirability re: becoming CIC.  Temper is a bad/no-no trait to have, IOW.

Anything other than that ^^^ is just irrelevant hyperbole and emotionally-charged bullshit.





> Paul said. And you said recently, quote, when you give, they do whatever the hell you want them to do. You better believe it, Trump responded.


Trump admitting to the corruption that IS now, or has become, politics (even tho he's supposedly just a businessman) is a VERY bad move for him to have made.   Stupid, in fact.  It shows what kind of president he would be....EXACTLY like the Clintons who sold our LR missile tech to China and even sold sleepover nites in the Lincoln Bedroom.  Anything for a buck, IOW.  And anything for his cronies and fellow businessmen, even if it's wrong.

What most Americans realize is....we need to get away from such 'pay-for-play' corruption as we have had with the Clintons and with the Obama administration, non-stop.  You know...the same kind of cronyism that the leftist DemocRats all demonized Bush for back when Halliburton got most of the contracts in Iraq.  Forget the FACT that there was NO OTHER company out there capable of doing what Halliburton did or could do re: services.  It was all Bush's fault!

No, Trump is outing himself and it's been my experience and wisdom that, if your opponents are burying themselves and digging themselves into a hole.....stand back and hand them another shovel.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Ok.  I will.....since you presume to tell me what I think.  Here goes...
> 
> And see, that is part of your problem.  You use the term "order".  But just because Trump gave to the Clinton foundation didn't mean that Hillary HAD to show up.  She only did if she wanted more of his $$$.   His only power was his money.  Your choice of words is hyperbole.  Yet, the issue of Trump exerting his influence due to his wealth IS a valid issue/problem re: his becoming president.  But back to you....
> 
> You emote.   Your ""thinking"" here is exactly why many, if not most, men never wanted women to get the vote.  You are displaying pure emotion based on a few facts.  You are not being calm, reasoned and logical.  You are being   the stereotypical over-emotional wreck....spewing and spitting about what, in my estimation, amounts to NOTHINGg again. *wrong again. It's you people deciding on trump because you're pissed off at Republicans. You are willing to let him hand the election to Hillary because you are pissed off. That's purely emotional on your part, and for someone who isn't defending trump you sure go to great lengths to make excuses for him.*  And to the point that you are verging on offending those (like me) that actually think very much like you do on this issue.  Not bright.t. *oh the double standard again I get it, so if I don't agree with you you will get all emotional and will get all offended. Do I read you right?* 
> Back to Trump....
> 
> Main points here:  Trump defending himself against a heinous gotcha question by Kelly is understandable.  Trump losing his temper while defending himself is just his stupidity and showing his own weakness and undesirability re: becoming CIC.  Temper is a bad/no-no trait to have, IOW.
> 
> ...

----------


## Sheldonna

Lol....I knew you wouldn't get it.

But I tried.

----------

Mainecoons (08-07-2015),Roadmaster (08-07-2015),St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## potlatch

> I won't rule Trump out.  I think I am a little uneasy about what his motives for running might be.  Does he really want the job? Maybe he wants a challenge......but 4 or 8 years is a pretty long "challenge".  
> 
> I love that he speaks the truth  and I am sure he will continue to do that.  He brings a lot to the table.
> 
> I was thrilled to see that Fiorina did so well in the early debate. I like her.


I'll certainly vote for him if he is the candidate. Wish he'd lighten up that pugnacious look at times, lol. Fiorina is good and deserves a spot in any republican administration, in my view.

----------


## Jen

> I'll certainly vote for him if he is the candidate. Wish he'd lighten up that pugnacious look at times, lol. Fiorina is good and deserves a spot in any republican administration, in my view.


Yep. If Trump is the candidate he's got my vote.  I think Fiorina would make a good Secretary of State.

----------

potlatch (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Yep. If Trump is the candidate he's got my vote.  I think Fiorina would make a good Secretary of State.



Hillary will get mine. If Trump can back her so can I.

----------


## Jen

> Hillary will get mine. If Trump can back her so can I.


I'm not quite _that_ into Trump. :Geez:

----------


## HoneyBee

I'll vote for Hillary and say it's because I'm pissed at the Republicans!  :Smiley20:

----------


## gamewell45

> Even Rosie doesn't deserve that treatment, but he didn't stop with Rosie. He lied when he said it was only Rosie.


I'm no fan of Rosie O'Donnell, but Trump needs to be educated in the proper mode of civil human behavior.  Acting like an uncouth thug does nothing to help his cause or the republican party.  What he said last night in my opinion was flat out wrong and he should publicly apologize to her, which I doubt will happen due to his over inflated ego.

Agreeably, his is also a congenital liar; I've heard him refer to others whom he does not care for in less then flattering terms.  He can turn over a new leaf by learning how to tell the truth.

----------

HoneyBee (08-08-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> I'm no fan of Rosie O'Donnell, but Trump needs to be educated in the proper mode of civil human behavior.  Acting like an uncouth thug does nothing to help his cause or the republican party.  What he said last night in my opinion was flat out wrong and he should publicly apologize to her, which I doubt will happen due to his over inflated ego.
> 
> Agreeably, his is also a congenital liar; I've heard him refer to others whom he does not care for in less then flattering terms.  He can turn over a new leaf by learning how to tell the truth.



Oh come on! What care ye Obama guys about truth? You do the same thing these cons are doing. Rationalizing away the lies!

----------

gamewell45 (08-07-2015)

----------


## gamewell45

> Oh come on! What care ye Obama guys about truth? You do the same thing these cons are doing. Rationalizing away the lies!


I've never claimed democrats are innocent in the big picture of things; in fact I've said in this forum in the past that it is one of the primary reasons why I've been a life-long independent; both parties are corrupt and out for special interest groups. 

This way I am not beholden to any political party and can freely vote as I want without feeling hypocritical for not supporting the political party that i might belong to.  It's worked for me since i first became a registered voter during the Nixon years.

----------

HoneyBee (08-07-2015)

----------


## Jim Scott

> Jim your analysis is thoughtful and well written even if we don't agree on the behavior of Fox News.  There's a difference between tough and gotcha and there was too much of the latter directed at Trump.  Because of that, we didn't really have the opportunity to have him expound more on his positions on vital issues.


Many seem to see it that way but I view the Fox News moderators questions as substantive, even if some of the candidates answers were less so.  The leftmedia has been generally effusive in it's praise for the moderators, which is surprising but confirms my opinion that had the Fox News moderators asked easy, 'softball' questions, they would have been sharply criticized and validated the leftmedia's enduring allegation that Fox News is a Republican propaganda tool.  

The point of the debate isn't to simply offer candidates a chance to trot out their campaign themes, brag about their accomplishments in office and expound on their talking points.  We can get that on their websites if we are so inclined.  The Fox News moderators were astute and asked questions liberal media moderators in future debates will ask, giving the candidates the opportunity to respond and either obfuscate or offer direct answers.  Megyn Kelly was trenchant, as usual.  Chris Wallace and Bret Baier were also on their game last night.  Ratings for the two-hour debate program are fantistic.  I saw a headline that said the Fox News network had 24 million viewers for the debate.  The next Republican candidates debate takes place on September 16th on CNN.




> I agree Fiorina performed well.  But when I look at her business history versus Trump's it is failure versus success.


That's certainly a valid point but I read that Fiorina also made some significant points and demonstrated a good grasp on foreign and economic policy.  She also said she would ask Donald Trump exactly what his guiding political principle would be if he were president, indicating political astuteness, in my opinion.  Frankly, I doubt Fiorina will be able to go the distance but just as I'm still dubious about Trump securing the GOP presidential nomination, I like the fact that he is bringing attention to serious issues, mocking the PC nonsense and being assertive with the media.  Something we haven't seen in any Republican presidential candidate in most of our lifetimes.  Same with Carly Fiorina.  If she can add to the discussion and bring forth substantive ideas, I wish her well.  Her failures in the corporate world are not encouraging but I do not dismiss Fiorina on that basis, although I realize others will do so.




> Walker disappoints me the most.  He has a fantastic track record, accomplishing big things in a fairly liberal state.  But he comes across on the stage like Casper Milquetoast and that just won't advance his candidacy.  Someone needs to grab him now and teach him some stage presence.


Agreed.  I like Walker's record and he seems to be a genuinely nice guy but he simply does not have the kind of presence that can sway voters.  That may change but if it doesn't, Walker is going to lose support as we are not the only people to recognize this flaw.  Of course, next to Trump, everybody seems a tad diminished as Trump has gobs of presence.  However, I thought Ted Cruz also showed confidence as did a few of the other nine candidates, including Chris Christie and Jeb Bush.   




> I don't trust Rubio, he would be a sell out on amnesty IMO


I agree, again.  Rubio lost me some time ago with the immigration debacle he was a part of.  I no longer trust him.




> As much as I like Ben Carson I think Obama has poisoned the well for him.


Well that and the fact that while Dr. Ben Carson is an accomplished neurosurgeon, he also lacks charisma.  That is a sometimes overlooked attribute in political races.  JFK had it, Nixon didn't.  Bobby Kennedy had it, LBJ didn't and gave up the presidency rather than be humiliated by losing to RFK.  Reagan had it in spades and confounded the leftmedia that constantly attempted to portray him as a nincompoop.  None of the Bushes have it.  Obama has it but his policies are so destructive, it is failing him, now.  




> Huckabee is a non-starter, the time for a religious right winger has passed if it ever existed at all.


Agree.  His time has passed.  He is personable but fails to expand his support much beyond the evangelical Christian base.  He is relatively hostile to economic conservatives and that cost him big-time in 2012 and will do so in 2016 should Huckabee manage to remain in the nomination race into the actual primaries.




> The "moderators" consumed nearly one third the air time.  It was bad enough there were 10 of them up there to share what time there was, then to have the moderators take that much of it was unacceptable in my view.



I didn't count how many minutes the moderators used but one third, 40 minutes over the two hours, seems high.  I know some conservatives are unhappy with the Fox News moderators, specifically Megyn Kelly, for asking tough, somewhat argumentative questions.  I'm not. Throwing 'softballs' at the candidates would not only have been boring but made Fox News look like MSNBC.  The questions asked, although definitely pointed, are going to be raised in other debates when leftist moderators are doing the asking so the candidates may as well get used to it.  Granted, the moderators, especially Megyn Kelly, were probably thinking of ratings and personal aggrandizement.  The tough questions posed to Donald Trump as the front-runner in the GOP nomination race were legitimate and, for a man with no governing experience who has only become a conservative Republican over the past few years, certainly not an 'attack', as Trump appears to see them.  He has a long public record of feuds with people, some of them women, and he is quick to insult when he considers it justified.  When you want to be the president of the United States, this kind of hair-trigger temper matters. We see what Obama's thin skin gets us and while that is probably the least of his deficits, as Megyn Kelly inferred in her question to Trump, temperament is a clue to character.  Although with America and the world in a mess, thanks mostly to Barack Hussein Obama and his feckless policies,  Trump's assertion that his 'tone' is hardly important and that we need to 'get the job done' and not worry about being PC is true, for many potential voters, it _does_ matter.  While conservatives love Trump's blunt, unapologetic attitude, we also want to win.  

Frankly, I think anyone can defeat Hillary Clinton, if she survives long enough to be the Democratic presidential nominee next year, but there is no need to deliberately alienate people.   I believe a presidential candidate can be honest and bold without being rude and petty, something Mr. Trump needs to work on.  
*
Jim*

----------


## DBCooper

> Trump was not asked if he would run third party.  He was asked if he would support the nominee whoever it was.  That question was changed after the fact into a pledge to run third party.  This is extremely dishonest.  
> 
> Ask the republican voters if they will support the nominee whoever it is.   The RNC would shit bullets at the answer.


Thank you. In reading so much angst and dilemma about that first question, I thought I must have heard it wrong. It changed mid stream and I'll admit I wasn't giving it my full attention. I thought it was me. It was 2 totally separate questions asked as one, but they should have been answer as 2 totally separate questions, not just one.

----------


## St James

> Oh brother, they asked him about stuff he's said and done, they did that to everyone else too. The only one whining this morning is Trump and his worshippers.


Trump is credited with winning the debate. The only one whining about it is you   oh weepy, weepy, teary-eyed sniffles................you going to move out of the country if he wins?

----------


## St James

> I've never claimed democrats are innocent in the big picture of things; in fact I've said in this forum in the past that it is one of the primary reasons why I've been a life-long independent; both parties are corrupt and out for special interest groups. 
> 
> This way I am not beholden to any political party and can freely vote as I want without feeling hypocritical for not supporting the political party that i might belong to.  It's worked for me since i first became a registered voter during the Nixon years.


Now, ya see, that's a lie. You'll vote for anyone who wants to take away our Rights......

----------


## RMNIXON

While the liberal news media are throwing Rocks at the first GOP debate, ask yourself why the Democrats are putting off a debate?

Because while Bernie probably wants one, Hillary is prepared to coast and talk more about mother and grand children.

----------

Rita Marley (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Trump is dredited with winning the debate. The only one whining about it is you   oh weepy, weepy, teary-eyed sniffles................you going to move out of the country if he wins?



He's "dredited" huh? Brilliant.

----------


## St James

> He's "dredited" huh? Brilliant.


huh? WTF are you talking about?
Oh, I get it..you are altering my posts....typical liberal...........

----------


## Rita Marley

> While the liberal news media are throwing Rocks at the first GOP debate, ask yourself why the Democrats are putting off a debate?
> 
> Because while Bernie probably wants one, Hillary is prepared to coast and talk more about mother and grand children.


How to prevent becoming either through a woman's right to choose.

----------


## HoneyBee

> huh? WTF are you talking about?
> Oh, I get it..you are altering my posts....typical liberal...........



I altered nothing liar.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Trump is credited with winning the debate. The only one whining about it is you   oh weepy, weepy, teary-eyed sniffles................you going to move out of the country if he wins?


 You edited it too late! I quoted you before you edited. Nice try though.

----------


## St James

> I altered nothing liar.


sure sure, anything you say, 
_name calling is considered a personal attack...best make sure you have your ass covered. 
_next time you'll find your ass reported.......

----------

Toefoot (08-07-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

> You edited it too late! I quoted you before you edited. Nice try though.


Bee, you are stepping on someones dick because of a typo as a tactic?

----------

Mainecoons (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Bee, you are stepping on someones dick because of a typo as a tactic?



Yes, especially a dishonest one who went back and corrected it, then lied and said I was changing his posts.

----------


## HoneyBee

> sure sure, anything you say, 
> _name calling is considered a personal attack...best make sure you have your ass covered. 
> _next time you'll find your ass reported.......



Report it now! But, read the rules first. Then stop lying.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Bee, you are stepping on someones dick because of a typo as a tactic?



Do you know for a fact he has a dick?

----------


## Toefoot

> Yes, especially a dishonest one who went back and corrected it, then lied and said I was changing his posts.


I can read, Bee..... swinging your trump stick at everyone and anyone you may hit innocent bystanders. I get you dislike Mr Trump but we need to be polite neighbors, good neighbors here or are you trying to emulate Mr Trump's style of which you complain of?

If so, go girl but do not complain when others hit back with intent. James is a good person with his own fire and not a adversary. 

Wonder if divide is a tactic?

----------

St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

> Do you know for a fact he has a dick?


Ask him over for a bottle of Illinois Hill Wine for the evening, you can tell me in the morning, no pics. Please relax, not everyone is a nail in need of a hammer.

----------

St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> I can read, Bee..... swinging your trump stick at everyone and anyone you may hit innocent bystanders. I get you dislike Mr Trump but we need to be polite neighbors, good neighbors here or are you trying to emulate Mr Trump's style of which you complain of?
> 
> If so, go girl but do not complain when others hit back with intent. James is a good person with his own fire and not a adversary. 
> 
> Wonder if divide is a tactic?


He lied. I fight fairly. I post my information and back up my opinions. When did it become a crime on this forum to dislike Trump?

----------


## gamewell45

> sure sure, anything you say, 
> _name calling is considered a personal attack...best make sure you have your ass covered. 
> _next time you'll find your ass reported.......


Lighten up jimmy; I see your in your bully mode once again.

----------

HoneyBee (08-08-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

> He lied. I fight fairly. I post my information and back up my opinions. When did it become a crime on this forum to dislike Trump?


No, he did not lie.....and yes James corrected a typo after asking WTH. Do we need to wrestle? I am in the mood. Your living room? I like good music and coconut oil with a faint hint of incense from the far regions of Indochina or northern Europe.

Shall we begin? Lets wrestle.....

----------

St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

> Lighten up jimmy; I see your in your bully mode once again.


And you with bumper sticker wisdom

----------

St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> No, he did not lie.....and yes James corrected a typo after asking WTH. Do we need to wrestle? I am in the mood. Your living room? I like good music and coconut oil with a faint hint of incense from the far regions of Indochina or northern Europe.
> 
> Shall we begin? Lets wrestle.....


Yes he did lie. When he accused me of changing his posts! Now that's a fact. Are you okay with that? Yes or no?

----------


## JustPassinThru



----------

St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

> Yes he did lie. When he accused me of changing his posts! Now that's a fact. Are you okay with that? Yes or no?


I do not think James understood given his "WTH" or "WTF" , you want to bury him on a very non point go for it. James can hold his own. Your mouth has turned me off, Your good vibes are gone.

Go play with yourself. No pics required. Taking off the wrestle uniform, potential lost.

----------

St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> I do not think James understood given his "WTH" or "WTF" , you want to bury him on a very non point go for it. James can hold his own. Your mouth has turned me off, Your good vibes are gone.
> 
> Go play with yourself. No pics required. Taking off the wrestle uniform, potential lost.



It's funny how that works. He accused me of changing his posts. And I am the bad guy? That's really good.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> why would they need it after she stole 6 billion dollars?


Maybe it's just like he says:"They ask, I give. When I want something, I get it." It's what got all the pollies ticked off...the truth.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Maybe it's just like he says:"They ask, I give. When I want something, I get it." It's what got all the pollies ticked off...the truth.


And they refuse to either recognize the truth of it or how to correct it.

The SAME progs babble on about government "partnerships."  More Free-For-Me Shit.  More government picking winners and losers.  More government taking sides, INTERFERING with private affairs.

----------


## St James

> Report it now! But, read the rules first. Then stop lying.


......even Libs get one free huckleberry   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
I've seen you ib action here............... (sp)  
You did attack me for a freakin' typo..............and you thought you'd won something........ Trust me, I wouldn't say something behind your back I haven't or wont say right to your face. 
typo attack, how freaking juvenile is that................. and you actually figured you'd get a pass for that?

----------


## Toefoot

> It's funny how that works. He accused me of changing his posts. And I am the bad guy? That's really good.


Enough, you are not that important. Any layman can read, you are looking for nails swinging like a wild person.

Most times it is best to read, question and understand before accusing. Should you and I takes this to the pit? I am up for it.

----------

St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> ......even Libs get one free huckleberry  
> I've seen you ib action here............... (sp)  
> You did attack me for a freakin' typo..............and you thought you'd won something........ Trust me, I wouldn't say something behind your back I haven't or wont say right to your face. 
> typo attack, how freaking juvenile is that................. and you actually figured you'd get a pass for that?



Why did you lie and say I changed your post? For God's sake man up. Old Toefoot is about to stroke out on your behalf.

----------


## Northern Rivers

This is fun.....

----------


## HoneyBee

> Enough, you are not that important. Any layman can read, you are looking for nails swinging like a wild person.
> 
> Most times it is best to read, question and understand before accusing. Should you and I takes this to the pit? I am up for it.



Actually no. I am not that important. Remember? It's okay by you that your buddy falsely accused me of changing his posts. That's all I needed to know. I'm good with that.

----------


## HoneyBee

> ......even Libs get one free huckleberry  
> I've seen you ib action here............... (sp)  
> You did attack me for a freakin' typo..............and you thought you'd won something........ Trust me, I wouldn't say something behind your back I haven't or wont say right to your face. 
> typo attack, how freaking juvenile is that................. and you actually figured you'd get a pass for that?



Oh, did you feel attacked? Awwwwwww! Here, let me rub your belly and make it better.

----------


## gamewell45

> And you with bumper sticker wisdom


......say's the intelligent one.    :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

HoneyBee (08-08-2015)

----------


## St James

> Why did you lie and say I changed your post? For God's sake man up. Old Toefoot is about to stroke out on your behalf.


then admit you started this over a freaking typo.............. you still win nothing. no apology is forthcoming. You get that?
 @Toefoot drag her ass down there.......I'll be there in a bit............

----------


## HoneyBee

> then admit you started this over a freaking typo.............. you still win nothing. no apology is forthcoming. You get that?
>  @Toefoot drag her ass down there.......I'll be there in a bit............



So why did you lie? Toefoot can't drag my ass anywhere.

----------


## St James

why did you attack my typo? just being a smart ass, eh? Thought you won something, but all you got now is a bucket full of hate....

----------


## HoneyBee

> why did you attack my typo? just being a smart ass, eh? Thought you won something, but all you got now is a bucket full of hate....



You hate me because I pointed out a spelling error? You are a bit intense aren't you?

----------

gamewell45 (08-08-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

> Actually no. I am not that important. Remember? It's okay by you that your buddy falsely accused me of changing his posts. That's all I needed to know. I'm good with that.


I am saying read. The situation became confused and you did not define and lacked verbiage let alone give any effort, called a neighbor a liar, took a short cut for political expediency.

Breathe. I have some time to talk but very little time to deal with emotions over something very simple.

Bee, I have been fair with you, but your hate for Mr Trump is unhealthy and you attack forum members, all members that do not share your mindset 

For the record, I am not important but a very good wrestler. SMW wanted my time tonight so you and I will take this up at a later time.

Seems SMW needs a dishwasher over the weekend and I need to bring my own soap and rent a dishwasher. So much for a moon over the beach with Burt Bacharach playing piano.

----------

St James (08-07-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

Damn. A whole bucketful of hate!

----------


## HoneyBee

> I am saying read. The situation became confused and you did not define and lacked verbiage let alone give any effort, called a neighbor a liar, took a short cut for political expediency.
> 
> Breathe. I have some time to talk but very little time to deal with emotions over something very simple.
> 
> Bee, I have been fair with you, but your hate for Mr Trump is unhealthy and you attack forum members, all members that do not share your mindset 
> 
> For the record, I am not important but a very good wrestler. SMW wanted my time tonight so you and I will take this up at a later time.
> 
> Seems SMW needs a dishwasher over the weekend and I need to bring my own soap and rent a dishwasher. So much for a moon over the beach with Burt Bacharach playing piano.



I have  said repeatedly I don't hate Trump. I dislike him. Nobody told me when I joined this forum that I could not disagree. I have attacked no one. Just stated my opinions.

----------


## Toefoot

> I have  said repeatedly I don't hate Trump. I dislike him. Nobody told me when I joined this forum that I could not disagree. I have attacked no one. Just stated my opinions.


You can say what you need to say, your actions with other members speaks for itself. By all means express your opinion, with that accountability comes into play.....hold on a sec, CJ wants me to clean more pie plates by hand and Trin is inspecting the grill.

Seems the commercial grill is not up to snuff and SMW wants the Jukebox playing and people dancing, after all it is Friday. Bee, we are friends here....if you want me to call you Honey, we need to go out to dinner first....after washing dishes, I clock out at 0100.

----------


## St James

> You hate me because I pointed out a spelling error? You are a bit intense aren't you?


no, I'm disgusted by pettiness. You still win nothing.

----------


## HoneyBee

> You can say what you need to say, your actions with other members speaks for itself. By all means express your opinion, with that accountability comes into play.....hold on a sec, CJ wants me to clean more pie plates by hand and Trin is inspecting the grill.
> 
> Seems the commercial grill is not up to snuff and SMW wants the Jukebox playing and people dancing, after all it is Friday. Bee, we are friends here....if you want me to call you Honey, we need to go out to dinner first....after washing dishes, I clock out at 0100.



No, you may simply disregard me. I am not important.

----------


## HoneyBee

> no, I'm disgusted by pettiness. You still win nothing.



Lol. A whole damn bucketful of hate. You are too funny!

----------


## Rudy2D

> Women scream for equality and when you get it, you scream for special treatment.  make up they dam minds.   WHat they want is what the homos want.  special treatment all the time based on their sex.   well you had that and you didn't like it.   they want to be men, but they don't want what comes with it.


I want to see one carry a 6'5" 215# wounded comrade to safety in the middle of a firefight.


I won't hold my breath.

----------


## Rudy2D

> I can't tell you how many times I've been insulted on boards.   but hell.. what do the insulters know.  They know Jack Schlitz is what.   I never reported. I  didn't expect anyone to defend me.  I DEFENDED MYSELF.    If you don't have the balls to do that then don't play with the big boys.Megan Kelly allowed herself to be used for this game.   I can't tell you how disappointed in her I am.  She hurt herself more than she could ever hurt trump.   and it's gonna show.


Megan Kelly is a pro.abortion, rat.faced skank.

----------


## Katzndogz

Kelly has boosted her ratings by having Trump on half a dozen times or so.   She also misrepresented her attack question so she was hurt most of all.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Trump doesn't have the disposition to be President.  And we were all reminded of that last night.

----------

HoneyBee (08-08-2015),Sheldonna (08-08-2015)

----------


## St James

> Trump doesn't have the disposition to be President.  And we were all reminded of that last night.


Neither were the last three, but that didn't stop them...........

----------


## St James

> No, you may simply disregard me. I am not important.


CRY VICTIMHOOD, AND LET SLIP THE DOGS OF LIBERALISM!!!  


"I'm not important"   well, ya got that part right, victim   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## HoneyBee

> CRY VICTIMHOOD, AND LET SLIP THE DOGS OF LIBERALISM!!!  
> 
> 
> "I'm not important"   well, ya got that part right, victim


A bucketful of hate! That all you got Nancy?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Trump doesn't have the disposition to be President.  And we were all reminded of that last night.


Maybe for the type of President that you have in mind. Fortunately, this is still what people can freely discuss in the US. Disposition and style should always take a back seat to substance.

----------


## St James

> A bucketful of hate! That all you got Nancy?


You're the one carrying the bucket...you tell us

----------


## St James

> A bucketful of hate! That all you got Nancy?


You're the one carrying the bucket...you tell us
oooh ouch, so much strength  when calling names..
....................sorely injured am I    :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## HoneyBee

> You're the one carrying the bucket...you tell us
> oooh ouch, so much strength  when calling names..
> ....................sorely injured am I



Get a grip Nancy. You mis spelled a word, I mentioned it, you had a cow, lied about me changing a post, keep mumbling that I didn't win anything, begs old Toefoot to drag my ass somewhere and you'll join him to beat up on me , told me that you hate because I noticed a spelling error. I personally think you've run off the rail. So from now on you and old Toefoot can


Attachment 10195

----------


## Mainecoons

Look at your keyboard.  the two letters are adjacent.

Really, can't you come up with anything legitimate to carry on about on this thread?

How about this:




> "She gets out and starts asking me all sorts of ridiculous questions,” Trump told Lemon. "You could see there was blood coming out of her eyes. Blood coming out of her — wherever.”

----------


## HoneyBee

> Look at your keyboard.  the two letters are adjacent.
> 
> Really, can't you come up with anything legitimate to carry on about on this thread?
> 
> How about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]


You want to drag my ass down there and help Nancy and Toefoot?

----------


## Mainecoons

No I want to see your reaction to this rather major foot in mouth moment for Trunp.

My personal feeling is that he'll kill himself with stuff like that quote.

----------


## DBCooper

I  just want to make sure I have this right. It's hard to tell since I have some folks on ignore.

The OP is all verklemp't about Trump calling Megyn Kelly a bimbo.

Yet the OP says she will vote for Hillary, who called a whole host of females bimbos; ie., Bimbo Eruption. 

Do I have that right?




> No I want to see your reaction to this rather major foot in mouth moment for Trunp.
> 
>  My personal feeling is that he'll kill himself with stuff like that quote.


I think you're probably right. The newness will wear off and people will look away. It's starting already. After a point, it no longer matters if one is correct, and the delivery takes precedence.

And for all the brain dead democrats,  0bama once referred to Mrs. Palin as a pig when he made his lipstick remark.

----------


## HoneyBee

> No I want to see your reaction to this rather major foot in mouth moment for Trunp.
> 
> My personal feeling is that he'll kill himself with stuff like that quote.



No really, when someone points out a spelling error I've made I usually say thanks for pointing that out, then I happily correct it. It's odd to have a cow and go all ballistic, drag out a bucket of hate and yell for Toefoot to " drag her ass down there, I'll be there in a minute"  :Geez:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Wtf20:

----------


## HoneyBee

I am definitely at odds with " conservatives" they sound too much like liberals.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Neither were the last three, but that didn't stop them...........



I disagree....Bush could keep his cool.  As can Nerobama.

Trump can't keep his pie-hole closed long enough to even get to cool.

----------


## Mainecoons

Yes Bush can keep his cool.

While he gives the Democrats the amnesty and continued open border they want.  Which is why they are giving him lots of dinero.

He definitely kept his piehole so shut that almost everyone noticed how poorly he did on the debate.

Why don't you just do like Honeybee and vote for the real thing, Hillary, instead of just a Bushocrat?

 :Grin:

----------


## St James

dunno..............rather see someone like The Donald in there................

----------


## St James

> Get a grip Nancy. You mis spelled a word, I mentioned it, you had a cow, lied about me changing a post, keep mumbling that I didn't win anything, begs old Toefoot to drag my ass somewhere and you'll join him to beat up on me , told me that you hate because I noticed a spelling error. I personally think you've run off the rail. So from now on you and old Toefoot can
> 
> 
> Attachment 10195


your pettiness started this whole thing and all you got is more name calling ? and even more insults?
I shall start combing your posts for bad grammar and misspelled words...even if they are typos...
and instead of admitting you started this with nothing short of an insult A TYPO, now you are on the attack, wasted life and breath from you...
are you actually defending, to your last breath, the fact that you won some sort of shit slinging? OVER A TYPO?
Get a grip.....and keep up the name calling...it only makes you appear to be a total and complete idiot.

----------


## St James

> _He's "dredited" huh? Brilliant._


so, it really was an insult.................and not a typo correction...
You still win nothing

----------


## Sheldonna

> I disagree....Bush could keep his cool.  As can Nerobama.
> 
> Trump can't keep his pie-hole closed long enough to even get to cool.


And....as mega-huge as Obama's ego appears to be....Trumps seems even bigger (how is that even possible?).  So hot temper and huge ego is not a recipe for a good president.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Maybe for the type of President that you have in mind. Fortunately, this is still what people can freely discuss in the US. Disposition and style should always take a back seat to substance.


Let's talk about that substance, shall we?  How many times, in your lifetime, can you count that campaign promises have been broken by presidential candidates?  Substance doesn't mean squat if it is never backed up by actions.  (See:  Obama empty campaign promises except for one, that fundamental change part).  For Trump to claim he would have the Mexicans build that southern border and* make them pay for it* sounds like pie in the sky to me.  But then, my bullshit detector has been honed over the years.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Let's talk about that substance, shall we?  How many times, in your lifetime, can you count that campaign promises have been broken by presidential candidates?  Substance doesn't mean squat if it is never backed up by actions.  (See:  Obama empty campaign promises except for one, that fundamental change part).  For Trump to claim he would have the Mexicans build that southern border and* make them pay for it* sounds like pie in the sky to me.  But then, my bullshit detector has been honed over the years.



Watch yourself. Mainecoons will be on you like white on rice!

----------


## Mainecoons

I tend to agree.  The larger issue, insisting on fair trade in both questions, is the important one.

Several of the other candidates have mumbled agreement that something needs to be done but would they be in a position to do so after taking millions from the very large liberal corporate interests that are benefiting from lopsided trade?

It is also interesting to me that while we have Honeybee here deliberately misrepresenting Trump's employment position, she has nothing to say about La Raza supporting Bush.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/story?id=123436

----------

St James (08-08-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I am definitely at odds with " conservatives" they sound too much like liberals.


Well what, exactly, are you then?  If not conservative....what?  You a Democrat?  An establishment 'go Jeb' Rino?  I'm curious.

----------


## St James

> Well what, exactly, are you then?  If not conservative....what?  You a Democrat?  An establishment 'go Jeb' Rino?  I'm curious.


............she's all in for Hillary   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Sheldonna

> Watch yourself. Mainecoons will be on you like white on rice!


Hon, I do watch myself.  I've been watching myself on forums a lot more frothy than this one for almost two decades.  But unlike you, I don't take these comments personally.  And I don't really give a crap that someone doesn't agree in lock-step with my opinions.  It's called 'debate and discussion'.

----------

St James (08-08-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Yes Bush can keep his cool.
> 
> While he gives the Democrats the amnesty and continued open border they want.  Which is why they are giving him lots of dinero.
> 
> He definitely kept his piehole so shut that almost everyone noticed how poorly he did on the debate.
> 
> Why don't you just do like Honeybee and vote for the real thing, Hillary, instead of just a Bushocrat?


Jeb Bush will only say what his OWO masters have allowed him to say.  Not much.  Which is, come to think of it, probably his best option.

----------


## Sheldonna

> dunno..............rather see someone like The Donald in there................


I'd rather see someone like Scott Walker or Ted Cruz in there.  The Donald has no chance either, so it is moot.  They are pushing Jeb Bush down our collective throats, just like they pushed Snake McCain and Romney.  The fix is already in.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I tend to agree.  The larger issue, insisting on fair trade in both questions, is the important one.
> 
> Several of the other candidates have mumbled agreement that something needs to be done but would they be in a position to do so after taking millions from the very large liberal corporate interests that are benefiting from lopsided trade?
> 
> It is also interesting to me that while we have Honeybee here deliberately misrepresenting Trump's employment position, she has nothing to say about La Raza supporting Bush.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/story?id=123436


I have something to say about La Raza supporting Jeb.  It's a quid pro quo relationship.

----------


## Mainecoons

I could go for Walker/Cruz but you gotta get Walker talking a lot louder and tougher.

That still leaves the problem of how he can get elected without selling out.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Well what, exactly, are you then?  If not conservative....what?  You a Democrat?  An establishment 'go Jeb' Rino?  I'm curious.



I am not a Trump girl.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I am not a Trump girl.


No shit!  Really??? 

Nice dodge.  

Who are YOU supporting in this presidential race.

----------


## HoneyBee

Twitter Responds


http://www.youngcons.com/fox-news-ho...tter-responds/



Fox News host Megyn Kelly found herself the scourge of conservatives everywhere after she blasted GOP presidential candidate Donald Trump during the first big debate, which then spiraled into a feud between “The Donald” and Fox News.
Well, the feud ended, but apparently Kelly’s question left a lingering bad taste in the mouths of conservatives — both those who support Trump and those who don’t — as many of them took to Twitter to share their joy about the host of _The Kelly File_ announcing her vacation.

----------


## HoneyBee

Not from this conservative. I think she did a very good job.

----------

BakoBob (08-13-2015),Corruptbuddha (08-14-2015),gamewell45 (08-13-2015),Old Ridge Runner (08-13-2015),Pregnar Kraps (08-13-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Not from this conservative. I think she did a very good job.


Me too.

But the jury is still out.

*The Arrogance of Power: Megyn Kelly’s ‘Good Journalism’*http://www.breitbart.com/big-journal...od-journalism/

----------

HoneyBee (08-13-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

Newsflash for Fox. Your viewership which used to tow the "GOP only" line with you, has changed. Wised up. Saw the picture. Bought the T-Shirt. Plays spot the RINO daily.

Your viewership likes the TEA Party and is waaaaay more Libertarian than your task masters of the GOP can stomach.

Even before the Fox lynch mob at the debate, inclusive of Kelly, people had been talking about how O'_Really_ has changed. Beck was too TEA Party/Libertarian for you a few years ago as well.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-13-2015),Knightkore (08-17-2015),Mainecoons (08-15-2015),Pepper Belly (08-14-2015),Subdermal (08-13-2015),Trinnity (08-13-2015),Victory (08-13-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Newsflash for Fox. Your viewership which used to *tow the "GOP only" line* with you, has changed. Wised up. Saw the picture. Bought the T-Shirt. Plays spot the RINO daily.
> 
> Your viewership likes the TEA Party and is waaaaay more Libertarian than your task masters of the GOP can stomach.
> 
> Even before the Fox lynch mob at the debate, inclusive of Kelly, people had been talking about how O'_Really_ has changed. Beck was too TEA Party/Libertarian for you a few years ago as well.


*Toe the line
*  The idiom is *toe the line*, not _tow the line_. The phrase  derives from track-and-field events in which athletes are required to  place a foot on a starting line and wait for the signal to go. Race  officials used to shout “Toe the line!” where now they shout “On your  marks!” Since entering the language, the idiom has developed to mean _do what is expected_ or _act according to someone else’s rules or expectations._

----------

Corruptbuddha (08-14-2015),DBCooper (08-14-2015)

----------


## Taxcutter

Megyn didn't act on her own.   Any overt politicking she did was at the order of Roger Ailes.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (08-13-2015),St James (08-13-2015),teeceetx (08-14-2015)

----------


## Jen

> Not from this conservative. I think she did a very good job.


She made a choice.  
She's a good journalist.
Whether or not I agree with her choice on every level is not important. I'll continue to watch her and if someone good is replacing her I'll watch the show, if not..........I won't.  I'm not watching Eric on O'Reilly's show.  I need a vacation too.

----------

Jim Scott (08-13-2015),Pregnar Kraps (08-14-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

Eric Bolling slaps Geraldo around. That's good enough for me.

----------

gamewell45 (08-13-2015),Pregnar Kraps (08-14-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

> Megyn didn't act on her own.   Any overt politicking she did was at the order of Roger Ailes.


Don't care.  "Just following orders" is no excuse.  I hope the _rat faced pro abortion skank_ falls off a cliff.

----------

DBCooper (08-13-2015)

----------


## Jen

> Don't care.  "Just following orders" is no excuse.  I hope the _rat faced pro abortion skank_ falls off a cliff.


Do you always wish for bad things to happen to people you disagree with?
Kinda scary.
 :Voodoo:

----------


## Jim Scott

*
Jim*

----------

HoneyBee (08-14-2015),Jen (08-13-2015),Mainecoons (08-14-2015),Subdermal (08-13-2015)

----------


## gamewell45

> Don't care.  "Just following orders" is no excuse.  I hope the _rat faced pro abortion skank_ falls off a cliff.


If you expect to keep your job it is very much a valid excuse.

----------


## Victory

> Twitter Responds
> 
> 
> http://www.youngcons.com/fox-news-ho...tter-responds/
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News host Megyn Kelly found herself the scourge of conservatives everywhere after she blasted GOP presidential candidate Donald Trump during the first big debate, which then spiraled into a feud between “The Donald” and Fox News.
> Well, the feud ended, but apparently Kelly’s question left a lingering bad taste in the mouths of conservatives — both those who support Trump and those who don’t — as many of them took to Twitter to share their joy about the host of _The Kelly File_ announcing her vacation.


Megyn Kelly kicks ass.  Fox is dumber than MSNBC if they let her go.

Or punish her in any way.

Her questions to Trump were spot on.  Her torpedoing of Scott Walker is the first and only questionable thing I've seen in an otherwise spotless career.

----------

HoneyBee (08-14-2015),Jim Scott (08-14-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Megyn Kelly kicks ass.  Fox is dumber than MSNBC if they let her go.
> 
> Or punish her in any way.
> 
> Her questions to Trump were spot on.  Her torpedoing of Scott Walker is the first and only questionable thing I've seen in an otherwise spotless career.


She rules many a roost over at FOX...so they won't can her. But she took time so as not to compromise her integrity. That's my call.....

There's a way bigger thing going on that all these seemingly obtuse occasions lead one to believe. The Presidential race is coming to a slow boil.

----------


## teeceetx

Good job?  Really?  Wake up people.  There is an agenda at work here, and it's express purpose was to quickly eliminate Trump from the field.  Not a word that came from the moderators mouths, was their own.  Every word of it came down from the top.  The Republicans (RINOS) and corporate America are scared shitless of Trump.  They know if he were to be elected POTUS, ALL of them will be at risk, as a wave of common sense, logic, and efficiency washes over the nation.  Trump understood this from the very beginning, which is why he refuses to pledge allegiance to the Republican Party.  THAT is Trumps ace-in-the-hole.

Take a long long vacation Megyn, and take your buddies Wallace and Baier with you.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-14-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

Megyn is an attention whore like everyone else in the media. It's why she posed for cheesecake pictures and why she acted like a pubescent teen slut on Howard Stern. And now we're supposed to treat her like a professional? Please.

Could you imagine Amelia Earhart (who was very pretty) doing a swimsuit shoot to get press?

We really need to expect something more than Bimboville from so-called journalists.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Megyn Kelly kicks ass.  Fox is dumber than MSNBC if they let her go.
> 
> Or punish her in any way.
> 
> Her questions to Trump were spot on.  Her torpedoing of Scott Walker is the first and only questionable thing I've seen in an otherwise spotless career.



If Fox let's her go they will lose me as a viewer.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> If Fox let's her go they will lose me as a viewer.


That would actually be very good for you.

----------


## HoneyBee

> That would actually be very good for you.



Too bad for you cause you don't get to decide what is good for me!

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Too bad for you cause you don't get to decide what is good for me!


Too bad for you actually, because you still think FOX is serious journalism.

----------


## Jim Scott

> She rules many a roost over at FOX...so they won't can her. But she took time so as not to compromise her integrity. That's my call.....
> 
> There's a way bigger thing going on that all these seemingly obtuse occasions lead one to believe. The Presidential race is coming to a slow boil.


The 2016 presidential election is going to be crucial for our country.  We hear that every quadrennial and have grown jaded with the expression but a quick look at the state of the nation and the world indicates that it is truer than ever this time around.  To deny that would be foolish.

Obama has pushed us to the far left, damaged our economy, millions are unemployed for the long term and millions more are living off of government assistance than ever before.  He has deliberately weakened our military and saddled us with enormous debt while alienating our allies and encouraging our adversaries.  Obama has effectively helped theocratic Iran, the primary supporter of Islamic terrorism, to keep developing a nuclear weapon.  The 'deal' Obama is so desperate to have approved by congress is just camouflage.  The Ayatollahs know it and brag about it while Israel double-checks it's own nuclear weapons and their early warning system as we grow ever closer to a nuclear exchange in that ever-troubled region of the world.

   As many of the Republican presidential candidates have stated, when America is weak (or perceived as such) the world grows more dangerous.  We cannot simply abandon our role of leadership in the world and expect nothing much will change.  That doesn't mean we have to be in a constant state of war or 'play policeman' in every hellhole on earth but we do need to project strength.  As President Reagan put it: 'peace through strength'.  Obama has very deliberately done the opposite in his goal of reducing America's influence in the world while undermining our economy that allows us to finance the necessary military and humanitarian efforts that keeps us in a position of influence.  Who believes a 'President Hillary Clinton' would do things any differently?  And who thinks the nation could absorb further damage to our economy without risking a collapse of our financial system and a resultant collapse of our society?      

America desperately needs and wants a leader.  The Donald Trump phenomena  that has turned the political world upside down is a clear indication that voters crave a leader, not another irresolute politician that tries to be on both sides of every issue and is afraid of offending anybody, anytime, anywhere.  Trump may not be the eventual Republican party presidential nominee in 2016 but his candidacy is making a loud and clear statement that (with apologies to 'Howard Beale') the American people are mad as hell and not going to take it anymore.  We are over taxed, over-regulated and constantly told by the leftmedia that we are inherently racist and unworthy of our prosperity, such as it is ('you didn't build that').  Trump is often crude and bombastic and the media hates him as does the RNC who can't figure out how to get him off the stage and clear it for Jeb Bush.  Althogh Bush remains a viable candidate, Trump has surged ahead of him and for that, conservatives cheer.  We don't need or want another RINO president.

With all his obvious deficits of style, Trump represents the vaunted American way of using the capitalist system to make gobs of money and live well (he flaunts his wealth and enjoys doing so) that, in the process, offers employment to thousands and expands the economy while providing things (office buildings, resorts, etc.) that people want and will pay for.  Trump doesn't use weasel words and parse his sentences the way most politicians do.  You know, the ones with all that 'experience' we hear about being crucial to being president.  That experience.    

There is a good reason why the fastest rising Republican candidates (Trump, Carson and Fiorina) are all non-politicians.  We've had presidents with the 'benefit' of political 'experience' and it has not always gone well, especially in the past six years.  The Hillary Clinton campaign is crumbling before our eyes and the Republican candidate field is showing great promise but yet non-politician Donald Trump, blunt and often hyper-sensitive to criticism, remains the front-runner in a very crowded pack. 

There are endless conspiracy theories around attempting to fathom Trump's game plan; he's going to run independent to take away Republican votes and elect Hillary.  He will throw his support to Cruz or another conservative candidate at the convention, he's just on an ego trip and killing Republican chances to re-take the White House, etc.  Frankly, most people that follow Republican politics don't care why Trump is running.  His support, while much wider than it is deep, is a clear indication that Republican voters have had it with' politics as usual', resent the Washington political establishment that panders to us at election time then ignores us as soon as they are safely elected and back in Washington, D.C.  We want a real leader, not a 'politician'.  

I was a fan of Wisconsin Governor Scott Walker but his tepid performance at the controversial Fox News debate last Thursday had given me pause and I'll be watching his statements and his performance in the upcoming CNN debate next month.  I want to see a leader.  Ted Cruz has always impressed but I assumed he had been damaged by deliberately negative media coverage and couldn't gain traction as a presidential candidate.  Now, in polling, he is not that far behind the leaders and has a shot.  This is encouraging.  

The Fox News debate imbroglio was interesting and certainly energized the politically astute.  I posted numerous times on the debate and whether Megyn Kelly, in particular, was deliberately attempting to embarrass Trump (on his sexist statements in the past) and, for that matter, Walker (on his abortion stand) and Dr. Ben Carson (on his political inexperience).  I didn't think it was a nefarious plot concocted by Roger Ailes intended to damage Trump or the other candidates but many did and made their belief quite clear. We're just exchanging opinions so the conflict of views isn't all that serious.  Megyn Kelly and Fox News will survive and prosper as will Donald Trump.  Our lives will go on and the political process will keep moving forward.  The theories will keep coming and so will the posts on this website, devoted primarily to politics.  I wouldn't have it any other way.

*Jim*

----------

teeceetx (08-15-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Too bad for you actually, because you still think FOX is serious journalism.



No, actually I think Fox reports the news with truth. During prime time they have opinions. The difference is that Fox allows for all opinions not just conservative opinions. MSNBC on the other hand allows only liberal opinions. Many so called " conservatives" here spew hatred in equal amounts as many liberals do. I have never understood the irrational hatred for Fox or for an anchor and it matters not which side that hatred comes from. It's still irrational.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> No, actually I think Fox reports the news with truth. During prime time they have opinions. The difference is that Fox allows for all opinions not just conservative opinions. MSNBC on the other hand allows only liberal opinions. Many so called " conservatives" here spew hatred in equal amounts as many liberals do. I have never understood the irrational hatred for Fox or for an anchor and it matters not which side that hatred comes from. It's still irrational.


I don't hate FOX but I see now how dangerous it is to watch them without a healthy sense of skepticism at all times. Far too much junk and nonsense. They are a business first and foremost. Don't let them take your viewership for granted, because they do, believe me.

----------

2cent (08-14-2015)

----------


## 2cent

> I don't hate FOX but I see now how dangerous it is to watch them without a healthy sense of skepticism at all times. Far too much junk and nonsense. They are a business first and foremost. Don't let them take your viewership for granted, because they do, believe me.


Good assessment.  I don't 'hate' them, either.  (Yes, that would be irrational.)  However, the notion that they're Right Wing, or a shill for conservatives is a downright hoot.

----------

Pepper Belly (08-14-2015)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Me too.
> 
> But the jury is still out.
> 
> *The Arrogance of Power: Megyn Kellys Good Journalism*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-journal...od-journalism/


Seems that money Trump is spending to get 'good press' from Breitbart is paying off, eh?

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Newsflash for Fox. Your viewership which used to tow the "GOP only" line with you, has changed. Wised up. Saw the picture. Bought the T-Shirt. Plays spot the RINO daily.
> 
> Your viewership likes the TEA Party and is waaaaay more Libertarian than your task masters of the GOP can stomach.
> 
> Even before the Fox lynch mob at the debate, inclusive of Kelly, people had been talking about how O'_Really_ has changed. Beck was too TEA Party/Libertarian for you a few years ago as well.



There was no 'lynch mob' at the debate.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Do you always wish for bad things to happen to people you disagree with?
> Kinda scary.



It's turning into a 'conservative' trait around here.  Particularly if you have the opinion that Donald Trump is a self-aggrandizing turd.

----------

Jen (08-14-2015)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Good job?  Really?  Wake up people.  There is an agenda at work here, and it's express purpose was to quickly eliminate Trump from the field.  Not a word that came from the moderators mouths, was their own.  Every word of it came down from the top.  The Republicans (RINOS) and corporate America are scared shitless of Trump.  They know if he were to be elected POTUS, ALL of them will be at risk, as a wave of common sense, logic, and efficiency washes over the nation.  Trump understood this from the very beginning, which is why he refuses to pledge allegiance to the Republican Party.  THAT is Trumps ace-in-the-hole.
> 
> Take a long long vacation Megyn, and take your buddies Wallace and Baier with you.


I literally laughed so hard that I spit soda on my desk when you linked Trump with "a wave of common sense, logic, and efficiency".

That's some funny stuff right there!

----------


## Dos Equis

> Not from this conservative. I think she did a very good job.


This is not about Megan.  This is about Fox news and why they let Donald be the focus of all the attention.

The questions were kinda lame as well.

I understand that Donald gets all the ratings, but he should not be the center of attention.  In fact, he seemed to stand in the center of the candidates.

----------


## Jen

> It's turning into a 'conservative' trait around here.  Particularly if you have the opinion that Donald Trump is a self-aggrandizing turd.


Nah. I don't think conservatives have gone that far ..............yet.  But if conservatives start thinking all self-aggrandizing turds are totally cool, then, maybe there's trouble.

----------


## perotista

> Not from this conservative. I think she did a very good job.


Me too. It seems if you are a Trump supporter you want only softball questions. If his supporters think Kelly ask a bit too tough question, wait until other debates takes place on the other networks. CNN and CNBC will not be as kind as Kelly who asked an obvious question that has been circulating for weeks. ABC and CBS also await in the wings. 

If Trump makes it that far, his supporters will be wanting Kelly back. She did an excellent job.

----------

HoneyBee (08-14-2015),Jim Scott (08-14-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

America is in deep doo doo and this is all Kelly can find to ask the front runner about?

BS

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-14-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

It establishes his liberalism. Get over it. He is a liberal running on the Republican ticket.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-14-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

That's one way for liberals to win hey?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Kelly was "given" a vacation for things to cool down.

----------


## Mainecoons



----------

Pepper Belly (08-14-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Don't care.  "Just following orders" is no excuse.  I hope the _rat faced pro abortion skank_ falls off a cliff.


How would you deal with all of the added un-aborted babies we will be blessed with?

 :Smiley20:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Me too. It seems if you are a Trump supporter you want only softball questions. If his supporters think Kelly ask a bit too tough question, wait until other debates takes place on the other networks. CNN and CNBC will not be as kind as Kelly who asked an obvious question that has been circulating for weeks. ABC and CBS also await in the wings. 
> 
> If Trump makes it that far, his supporters will be wanting Kelly back. She did an excellent job.


I agree!

My support for candidates or positions or bills and legislation and laws and policies all depend on how well those tools and plans and tactics and intangibles help bring America back to an optimal state as much as possible.

Megyn Kelly giving the Donald the high hard one is a good thing for our process. Candidates MUST be made to squirm and we must tolerate it and hold the journalist that made them squirm blameless.

If there are questions that need to be asked let them be asked. Just be equally unsparing in scrutinizing the candidates without regard for party affiliation.

And any Conservative who fails to recognize this fact only invites the creation of a Middle east kind of Tit4Tat, my side vs your side dynamic.

We are Americans and the normal state is for us to be united more than we are now.

If we play favorites in the vetting process or if we play political gamesmanship with the vetting process we just encourage and intensify a divisiveness which will serve only our common enemies.

Megyn Kelly was 100% justified in asking Donald those questions. He should have been expecting it (and maybe he was!) And taking his side vs her side is as silly a thing as can be.

We need her to be praised so that the OTHER journalists will follow her lead.

If she gets crucified then you KNOW that the Liberal journos will never do what Megyn Kelly did. They will never ask the Dem. candidates any tough questions if they see that it gets them 'vacationed!" And if it hurts her career?

We might have seen it but not realized it at the time.

We might have seen the last time a news person asks a hard hitting question of a Presidential candidate.

We must support Kelley if we hope to keep our Republic healthy.

----------

Jim Scott (08-15-2015)

----------


## perotista

> I agree!
> 
> My support for candidates or positions or bills and legislation and laws and policies all depend on how well those tools and plans and tactics and intangibles help bring America back to an optimal state as much as possible.
> 
> Megyn Kelly giving the Donald the high hard one is a good thing for our process. Candidates MUST be made to squirm and we must tolerate it and hold the journalist that made them squirm blameless.
> 
> If there are questions that need to be asked let them be asked. Just be equally unsparing in scrutinizing the candidates without regard for party affiliation.
> 
> And any Conservative who fails to recognize this fact only invites the creation of a Middle east kind of Tit4Tat, my side vs your side dynamic.
> ...


Well put. Perhaps we have whom we have today as president because none of the moderators or question askers asked tough need to be asked questions. 

One can't weed out the chaff from the wheat with softballs. The problem is with the Democrats and in particularly Obama is most journalist want to interview him and they know if they do get tough, that will be their last interview and since most of the media is of the liberal tilt, it very well could be vacation time. 

I totally agree.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-14-2015),Pregnar Kraps (08-17-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> It establishes his liberalism. Get over it. He is a liberal running on the Republican ticket.


Finally!!! You understand the guy........

At the moment...all contenders are vying for the far Right...while Donald does a Quarterback Sneak...and runs the ball right through everyone...down the Middle...with everyone expecting the play to be along the sideline. America lives in the Middle. His ire shown for Megan Kelly made many to the Left think "FAUX"...as with the angst with Krauthammer. They like to hear that validation of sorts. He's scissored off all the far Right aspects as "irrelevant"...and he's correct. He won't get one single vote from the far Right, anyway. All the Left has...is their well-oiled political machine with no grist to thrown into it. Hillary's toast and Bernie's shown a picture of America that's even worse than it is, today. That is in stark contrast with Donald's picture of America. IMO, if The Donald delegates his campaign management wisely...and "pays big"...he'll get the right people. This...to me...will solidify my vote for him because he will have proven to me that...as President...he'll delegate competently and "preside". The Founders did not want an American King and desired power to be invested in The Congress...with the "president" and the "presider"...taking up the ambient role of determining the overall direction and character of the Nation. As soon as the Republicans acquiesce about admitting Donald's whooped 'em...and start dropping out and getting behind him...he'll be able to start thinning out their ranks with delegations. My early picks: Carly Fiorina for the VP spot. Huckabee as ambassador to Israel. Carson, Surgeon General. Cruz...Secretary of State. Walker...Commerce. I'm still scratching me 'ead over the other spots....but have plenty of popcorn at the ready!!!

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

teeceetx (08-15-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

> How would you deal with all of the added un-aborted babies we will be blessed with?



"Un-aborted babies?"  You mean the ones who weren't murdered?  Why should I "deal with them?"  They're not mine.

Let their parents deal with them.

----------


## Dan40

> Megyn Kelly kicks ass.  Fox is dumber than MSNBC if they let her go.
> 
> Or punish her in any way.
> 
> Her questions to Trump were spot on.  Her torpedoing of Scott Walker is the first and only questionable thing I've seen in an otherwise spotless career.


As far as I'm concerned, the "debate" was more about the moderators than any candidate.  They spent too much time talking, more than any candidate.  And they focused on Trump.  Between the time the mods wasted on themselves, and the inordinate time spent on Trump, the "debate" was a complete waste.

I thought it STUNK.

Fox always says, "WE Report, you decide."  For their non-debate, debate, FOX decided,............ WE did not get a say.

----------

DBCooper (08-15-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> As far as I'm concerned, the "debate" was more about the moderators than any candidate.  They spent too much time talking, more than any candidate.  And they focused on Trump.  Between the time the mods wasted on themselves, and the inordinate time spent on Trump, the "debate" was a complete waste.
> 
> I thought it STUNK.
> 
> Fox always says, "WE Report, you decide."  For their non-debate, debate, FOX decided,............ WE did not get a say.


Yes you did. For weeks Fox solicited viewer questions and used some too.

----------

Jim Scott (08-15-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> How would you deal with all of the added un-aborted babies we will be blessed with?



Like a new Ronald Reagan, a new Steve Jobs, a new Bill Gates, a new Mickey Mantle, people like that,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT murdered in the womb.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Yes you did. For weeks Fox solicited viewer questions and used some too.


 Sure, they used some libtard questions. How many nasty feminist lesbos like odonnel do you think sent in facebook questions?

----------


## Katzndogz

Americans must abort their children to reduce the number of Americans so we need immigration to make up for the lack of population growth.

----------


## JFish123

Why the heck would any conservative want Trump? He's NOT a conservative. It's a JOKE! It's freakin ridiculous. Do they just want to hand Hillary the key to the White House? Ha! Laughable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HoneyBee

> Sure, they used some libtard questions. How many nasty feminist lesbos like odonnel do you think sent in facebook questions?



I didn't hear any lesbo questions did you?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Why the heck would any conservative want Trump?  He's NOT a conservative. It's a JOKE! It's freakin ridiculous. Do they  just want to hand Hillary the key to the White House? Ha! Laughable


Another hysteric heard from.

----------

Jim Scott (08-15-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> I didn't hear any lesbo questions did you?


 No I heard hateful questions aimed at Trump, far more than any other candidate up there.

----------


## HoneyBee

> No I heard hateful questions aimed at Trump, far more than any other candidate up there.



I didn't hear the first hateful question. What I heard was how damn hateful and demeaning Trump was to women. He responded true to form!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

But then it's ok for rosie to say that kind of thing?

----------


## sooda

> But then it's ok for rosie to say that kind of thing?


You want a president who stoops to the level of Rosie O'Donald?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

No, I want someone who can tell her what she is.

----------


## HoneyBee

> You want a president who stoops to the level of Rosie O'Donald?





Nailed it!

----------


## sooda

> No, I want someone who can tell her what she is.


Why bother? Rosie O'Donald isn't important.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

To libtards she is. I want a president who isn't afraid to tell it like it is, and has the strength to stand up for America in the face of foreign and domestic adversaries. Trump is absolutely correct that PC is killing America. I want a president who cares more about American citizens than his vacations or golf game.

----------


## gamewell45

> But then it's ok for rosie to say that kind of thing?


Rosie is not running for office; I think that makes a big difference.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

No, but she gets just as much publicity

----------


## gamewell45

> No, but she gets just as much publicity


people are probably curious as to what she is saying for whatever the reason, after all she's been in the media spotlight for decades.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

After hearing her nasty mouth and hateful attitude for decades, why would anyone even want to listen? But then she's a liberal icon ya know....

----------


## gamewell45

> After hearing her nasty mouth and hateful attitude for decades, why would anyone even want to listen? But then she's a liberal icon ya know....


I suppose you could make that argument, however the younger generation has not been exposed to her and they are most likely curious to see what she's all about so they can form an opinion about her.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Rosie is not running for office; I think that makes a big difference.


Wait just a minute!

Trump answered relentless questioning about picking on women with a quip about O'Donnell. It is not as if he sat up there all night waiting to unleash upon the fat ass of liberal no talent. 

He found a good opening and took it as any sharp minded person with a sense of humor would. End of story.

----------

DBCooper (08-15-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Wait just a minute!
> 
> Trump answered relentless questioning about picking on women with a quip about O'Donnell. It is not as if he sat up there all night waiting to unleash upon the fat ass of liberal no talent. 
> 
> He found a good opening and took it as any sharp minded person with a sense of humor would. End of story.



Relentless questioning? I think he got one! He said it was only Rosie and Megan corrected him.

----------


## Dan40

> Relentless questioning? I think he got one! He said it was only Rosie and Megan corrected him.


She did not correct Trump, she LIED and claimed an edited statement taken out of context was originated by Trump.  When it came from participants on "The Apprentice," a man and a woman talking. And Trump just repeated what THEY said.

It is becoming funny, the more you leftists rail against Trump, the more popular he becomes.  

Perhaps he became a billionaire, BECAUSE,  he is in tune with this nation.  And the left and politicians are NOT.

Would Trump make a good president?  Neither YOU, nor I have ANY way to know that.

But we DO know that he has more practical experience than any candidate in decades.  You may argue that he has no political experience, and I would ask if there is any indication that that is a bad thing.  Looking at what political experience from both the Democrats and Republicans is doing for us, a case can be made to forego political experience.

And Trump does have the in depth experience of BUYING politicians, so his disdain for politicians does come from experience.

----------

Jim Scott (08-15-2015)

----------


## DBCooper

> As far as I'm concerned, the "debate" was more about the moderators than any candidate.  They spent too much time talking, more than any candidate.  And they focused on Trump.  Between the time the mods wasted on themselves, and the inordinate time spent on Trump, the "debate" was a complete waste.
> 
> I thought it STUNK.
> 
> Fox always says, "WE Report, you decide."  For their non-debate, debate, FOX decided,............ WE did not get a say.


Yep. They preened and primped and smiled into the camera like it was all about them. And sho 'nuf, it was because they made it that way.

----------


## Network

Megyn Kelly announces scandal with me a much younger and aware man. She's quitting the propaganda outlet known as Faux News and buying us a yacht.

----------


## Calypso Jones

is she leaving the kids with her former husband or will you be the new daddee??

----------


## Network

> is she leaving the kids with her former husband or will you be the new daddee??


The kids can't possibly be raised by a shillface liar like that. Homeschooled on the yacht, they shall be.

----------


## DBCooper

> Why bother? Rosie O'Donald isn't important.


Obviously not. You can't even get her name right.

----------


## DBCooper

> Rosie is not running for office; I think that makes a big difference.


Neither was The Donald when he made his Rosie comments.

----------



----------


## Network

This wasn't part of my Chris Mathews, Bill O'RLY, Rachel Madcow, Hannity expos_e'._...somehow.


 Kelly in 2012

Born
Megyn Kelly
1970 (age 44–45)
Syracuse, New York, U.S.

Education
Bethlehem Central High School
Syracuse University
Albany Law School

Occupation
Journalist
News anchor
Political commentator
Attorney at Law

Employer
Fox News Channel

Religion
Roman Catholic

----------


## gamewell45

> Neither was The Donald when he made his Rosie comments.


True but they came back to haunt him just like it would if Rosie decided to run for public office.

----------


## Network

Chris Mathews, Bill O'Reilly, Sean Hannity, Rachel Maddow, Megyn Kelly all Roman Catholic school girls.

Who else leads you.

----------


## Network

_Well!..well!.. the cross is only upside down as a symbol of respect and servitude._

yeah stfu

The dying guy on a cross was never meant to be part of the religion in the first place. The cross itself is _crossed_.

I still love you Megyn and am willing to forgive you in a _Waterworld_ scenario.

----------


## Network

What have I done?

This thread should be about.....
Bikini Pics.

I bet it's not as good as you hoped at 50yo. lmao

----------


## Roadmaster

> This wasn't part of my Chris Mathews, Bill O'RLY, Rachel Madcow, Hannity expos_e'._...somehow.
> 
> 
>  Kelly in 2012
> 
> Born
> Megyn Kelly
> 1970 (age 44–45)
> Syracuse, New York, U.S.
> ...


It seems to be a trend in liberals, say you are Catholic. If you attended one service, say you are.

----------


## Dan40

> Yes you did. For weeks Fox solicited viewer questions and used some too.


You mean:

"Call the wackos"

Call the ignorant liberals"

DNC, what questions would you love asked of the candidates?

Do you believe the bullshit you post?

Never mind, you are a liberal, therefore unable to grasp the concept of truth.


You will be overjoyed at this news.  Monica Lewinski is throwing her lips in the Democratic race.

Her slogan,

"I got the job DONE when hillary could not."

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> "Un-aborted babies?"  You mean the ones who weren't murdered?  Why should I "deal with them?"  They're not mine.
> 
> Let their parents deal with them.


Be real, Rudy.

We already deal with them. And without abortion you will have to deal with more of them and it will cost you more to deal with them and may even affect you personally, God forbid.

I agree with you, but the practical needs to be considered here as well as the poor babies' lives.

Yes. Let's stop abortions.

Okay.

Now.

What are we going to do with the fallout which comes from those many more babies?

Consider who they are born to and their lifestyles and household makeup. The level of education. Their political persuasion. Their crime rate. Their racial and religious make up and every other consideration.

Think about it ALL and _then_ let's discuss abortion.

----------


## Dan40

> Be real, Rudy.
> 
> We already deal with them. And without abortion you will have to deal with more of them and it will cost you more to deal with them and may even affect you personally, God forbid.
> 
> I agree with you, but the practical needs to be considered here as well as the poor babies' lives.
> 
> Yes. Let's stop abortions.
> 
> Okay.
> ...


As of this year our US population density is 84.77 persons per sq mi.

182nd most densely populated nation.

If we had 58 million more people our place would move up to 

100.06 ppm.  or 176th place in the world.

And if we deported 20 million illegals and did not murder 58 million babies, we would be in 177th place with 94.79 ppm.

To give you some perspective, France is 95th with 306 persons per sq mi.

The United Kingdom 51st with 679 persons per sq mi.

Murdering babies for space we don't use is just murdering babies.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Be real, Rudy.
> ..................................................  ...........
> Think about it ALL and _then_ let's discuss abortion.





> Murdering babies for space we don't use is just murdering babies.


No matter how you cut it up, murdering babies is just murdering babies.

End of story.

----------


## HoneyBee

On Twitter.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/25/politi...ts/index.html#





you sure you want this petulant child in the WH? My God!

----------


## HoneyBee

Attachment 10436

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> On Twitter.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/25/politi...ts/index.html#
> 
> 
> you sure you want this petulant child in the WH? My God!


Better than the petulant child in there now, or, the rest of the R field.

----------

Knightkore (08-25-2015),Montana (08-25-2015)

----------


## MrMike

I do agree he was better off to walk away and let it drop after the last engagement regarding her.  It's pretty classless to keep it up.




> On Twitter.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/25/politi...ts/index.html#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure you want this petulant child in the WH? My God!

----------

HoneyBee (08-25-2015)

----------


## Montana

You got that right.

----------

HoneyBee (08-25-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> Better than the petulant child in there now, or, the rest of the R field.



Ick!

----------


## Jen

I wish he would just walk away from that unless Kelly goes after him or something.
Choose your battles wisely.

----------

MrMike (08-25-2015),Northern Rivers (08-25-2015),teeceetx (08-25-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I wish he would just walk away from that unless Kelly goes after him or something.
> Choose your battles wisely.


Every little tiff or slight made to any FOX-casters made by the man gets votes from the Left. They have been going on ad nauseum with that FAUX News meme for so long...and now they see validation (of sorts) by Donald Trump.....

Maybe he did choose this battle, wisely.....

----------

Knightkore (08-25-2015),MrMike (08-25-2015)

----------


## Jen

> Every little tiff or slight made to any FOX-casters made by the man gets votes from the Left. They have been going on ad nauseum with that FAUX News meme for so long...and now they see validation (of sorts) by Donald Trump.....
> 
> Maybe he did choose this battle, wisely.....


 Interesting point.  And many left-leaning independents are going Trump's way.  With the choices they have, many moderate democrats might go Trump too.  Maybe he's more foxy than I realized.  :Wink20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Interesting point.  And many left-leaning independents are going Trump's way.  With the choices they have, many moderate democrats might go Trump too.  Maybe he's more foxy than I realized.


This is President Godot.

----------


## DBCooper

What the hell is that moron on CNN talking about? Trump hasn't made any comments about women. His comments were about Megyn Kelly. Period. That bimbo doesn't represent all women. And she earned his disdain.

Just more fools with nothing to talk about so they make up shit.




> Interesting point.  And many left-leaning independents are going Trump's way.  With the choices they have, many moderate democrats might go Trump too.  Maybe he's more foxy than I realized.


Indeed. Megyn is a little piece of fluff in the media world.

----------

MrMike (08-25-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

It never hurts to kick an enemy when they're down.  :Headbang:

----------


## Calypso Jones

YOU CALL THAT AN ATTACK??!!     Women want to be treated equally...I can only assume with men, they haven't been specific.  So there is that.

She's a super woman. if she can't handle this, then she needs to quit her job.   I DON"T care for her anymore, i'm about sick of Fox's duplicity.  Fair and balanced my narrow butt.    


Talk about faux outrage.  this is it.

----------

DBCooper (08-25-2015),MrMike (08-25-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> What the hell is that moron on CNN talking about? Trump hasn't made any comments about women. His comments were about Megyn Kelly. Period. That bimbo doesn't represent all women. And she earned his disdain.
> 
> Just more fools with nothing to talk about so they make up shit.



Come out of your cave. He's made comments about many women.

----------


## Calypso Jones

we hate the media.  I.   Don't.    care.

----------

MrMike (08-25-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> YOU CALL THAT AN ATTACK??!!     Women want to be treated equally...I can only assume with men, they haven't been specific.  So there is that.
> 
> She's a super woman. if she can't handle this, then she needs to quit her job.   I DON"T care for her anymore, i'm about sick of Fox's duplicity.  Fair and balanced my narrow butt.    
> 
> 
> Talk about faux outrage.  this is it.



So you are in favor of a President who attacks women and calls them bimbos? Great.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Come out of your cave. He's made comments about many women.


So have I...so he's got the pig vote, anyway!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## HoneyBee

All Megan Kelly did was to return to work after vacation and it set this pansy assed "man" into a hissy fit and he took to Twitter to demean her, calling her a bimbo. Jesus.

----------


## HoneyBee

> we hate the media.  I.   Don't.    care.



Obviously.

----------


## QuaseMarco

It's obvious from the debate that Fox News decided they would try to take down Trump...... that's fair and balanced .... hmmmm.
Trump is fighting back. A good offense is always the best defense. 
Go ahead Donald ..... Kick  some Fox News ass!

----------

Northern Rivers (08-25-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> So you are in favor of a President who attacks women and calls them bimbos? Great.


when every other democrat actually cheats them out of equal pay?   when every other candidate encourages them to kill their own children.  when every other democrat candidate has insulted conservative women.

He calls it the way we call it.  yeah. I can stand a little truth in the white house.

----------

JustPassinThru (08-25-2015),MrMike (08-25-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Obviously.


and so do you or have you forgotten.   they are not our friends.  NONE OF THEM.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> What the hell is that moron on CNN talking about? Trump hasn't made any comments about women. His comments were about Megyn Kelly. Period. That bimbo doesn't represent all women. And she earned his disdain.
> 
> Just more fools with nothing to talk about so they make up shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Megyn is a little piece of fluff in the media world.


As long as they talk about him...the more exposure he gets. Free of charge.

----------


## HoneyBee

> It's obvious from the debate that Fox News decided they would try to take down Trump...... that's fair and balanced .... hmmmm.
> Trump is fighting back. A good offense is always the best defense. 
> Go ahead Donald ..... Kick  some Fox News ass!





You sound exactly like Obama. I bet you voted for Obama twice because he hates Fox News too! Great.

----------


## Calypso Jones

those women at Planned parenthood.  that last one looked like a dyke candidate for Rosie's harem.    I would call PP women worse than bimbos.  BIMBO for PP women would be almost like a compliment considering what I really think of them.  heartless, soulless, murderous, bitches from hell.

----------

Jen (08-25-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> when every other democrat actually cheats them out of equal pay?   when every other candidate encourages them to kill their own children.  when every other democrat candidate has insulted conservative women.
> 
> He calls it the way we call it.  yeah. I can stand a little truth in the white house.



Don't say we! He does not call it the way I see it. I will never admire a petty pansy assed petulant baby of a man who calls women bimbos or any other name the asshole chooses to call them.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> You sound exactly like Obama. I bet you voted for Obama twice because he hates Fox News too! Great.


You don't know me....... that's obvious!  But I'm getting to know you.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> You sound exactly like Obama. I bet you voted for Obama twice because he hates Fox News too! Great.


Oh ..... forgot to mention..... your reasoning is masterful. 

The dog is black ..... the man is black ..... therefore the man is a dog.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## HoneyBee

> You don't know me....... that's obvious!  But I'm getting to know you.




You just think that! As long as it suits you. But, you sound just like Obama. Hating on a news agency!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Come out of your cave. He's made comments about many women.


So.  He cannot attack any woman, any woman IN THE PUBLIC ARENA, who might deserve attack?

In this case, who savaged HIM with irresponsible, unprofessional treatment in a supposedly-moderated debate?

What is this?  Can't attack women for their genitalia.  Can't attack blacks for their skin color.  Can't attack latinos for their nation of origin.  Can't attack...can't attack...

All he can do is sit there and take it.  Oh, yeah.  He can attack CONSERVATIVES.  THAT is okay.

You'd get a lot more respect if you'd be forthright about where you stand.  You're about as conservative as this Lafollet guy.

----------


## Taxcutter

Maybe he is a bit over the top, but political correctness deserves to be attacked without mercy.

----------


## Swedgin

Yes, he is going to have to practice some restraint, if he wants to be President.

Geeze, Donald, get some thicker skin.....

----------


## HoneyBee

> So.  He cannot attack any woman, any woman IN THE PUBLIC ARENA, who might deserve attack?
> 
> In this case, who savaged HIM with irresponsible, unprofessional treatment in a supposedly-moderated debate?
> 
> What is this?  Can't attack women for their genitalia.  Can't attack blacks for their skin color.  Can't attack latinos for their nation of origin.  Can't attack...can't attack...
> 
> All he can do is sit there and take it.  Oh, yeah.  He can attack CONSERVATIVES.  THAT is okay.
> 
> You'd get a lot more respect if you'd be forthright about where you stand.  You're about as conservative as this Lafollet guy.





It's not my problem that you are way too stupid to get the concept of Meghan Kelly returned from vacation and sent the little man into a public tirade on Twitter. And you will elect him President! As for the rest of your blather? I said none of those things so it seems as if you have the same propensity as your hero in having little hissy fits!

----------


## Cedric

> Better than the petulant child in there now, or, the rest of the R field.


Granted, and one notes that whenever Barack or Hillary take a pot shot at either a private individual or a public figure then CNN things that is cool.  I don't have all that much use for Trump, but there is a reason why the vast bulk of the Mainstream Media is perceived to essentially be working for the Dem Party -- the political double standards in their coverage and interpretation of events is breathtaking.

----------


## Taxcutter

Has Ms. Kelly repented her political correctness?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It's not my problem that you are way too stupid to get the concept of Meghan Kelly returned from vacation and sent the little man into a public tirade on Twitter. And you will elect him President! As for the rest of your blather? I said none of those things so it seems as if you have the same propensity as your hero in having little hissy fits!


He's not looking for your vote.  He knows he won't get it.

Some people are going to vote for the same old same-old, no matter what.  

And some will vote for the name they recognize...not caring if it's a name known for quality leadership or one besmirched.

And some people...are all of those and more.

Jebster needs dedicated volunteers like you.  Hey!...so does Cankles!

----------


## HoneyBee

> Has Ms. Kelly repented her political correctness?



I think  the hypocrisy here is she must be punished for speaking her mind, he, on the other hand must be coronated!

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Don't say we! He does not call it the way I see it. I will never admire a petty pansy assed petulant baby of a man who calls women bimbos or any other name the asshole chooses to call them.


then you should be having a field day right now with Maher, democrat house members, left wing bloggers, david whatever his name was the late night host...already forgettable.     What goes around comes around.   What the left allows and encourages trickles down.  it's natural.   This is what happens when you open the gates and TRUMP is nOT even wrong on who he chooses to ridicule.  Maybe it is about DAMM TIME.

----------


## gboisjo

I'm with HoneyBee "petty pansy assed petulant baby of a man" sums it up nicely. He's a blip on the radar screen, filling some sort of void via the extreme POV's in the barely functioning political arena today. We've got Tea Party members in Congress whose sole purpose for being there are to disrupt and break things and on the left fringe idiots just as destructive. Its no wonder that a Donald Trump would emerge as a way out of what we voters have created, its a mess and Trump is a pitiful joke.

----------


## Katzndogz

Kelly should grow a thicker skin.

----------


## HoneyBee

> then you should be having a field day right now with Maher, democrat house members, left wing bloggers, david whatever his name was the late night host...already forgettable.     What goes around comes around.   What the left allows and encourages trickles down.  it's natural.   This is what happens when you open the gates and TRUMP is nOT even wrong on who he chooses to ridicule.  Maybe it is about DAMM TIME.



So you admit Trump acts just like the despicable left. Finally! She gets it.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Kelly should grow a thicker skin.



Kelly was not complaining. She simply came back to work. Set the big baby off into a tantrum. Big man that one!

----------


## Calypso Jones

She can handle it herself.

----------


## HoneyBee

> She can handle it herself.



So anything a person can handle themselves should not be discussed on this forum? Is that a new rule to protect Trump?

----------


## liberal_hack

> On Twitter.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/25/politi...ts/index.html#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure you want this petulant child in the WH? My God!


Trump is entertainment gold

And y'all wonder why I continue to say that the latest witch hunt against Hillary will lead to nowhere????

Everybody is too busy watching the train wreck named Donald Trump

----------


## liberal_hack

> He's not looking for your vote.  He knows he won't get it.
> 
> Some people are going to vote for the same old same-old, no matter what.  
> 
> And some will vote for the name they recognize...not caring if it's a name known for quality leadership or one besmirched.
> 
> And some people...are all of those and more.
> 
> Jebster needs dedicated volunteers like you.  Hey!...so does Cankles!



hmmm, this latest Trump-ette reminds me of something

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> On Twitter.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/25/politi...ts/index.html#
> 
> 
> you sure you want this petulant child in the WH? My God!


This is nothing more and nothing less than a way for him to position himself as being independent from even Fox news.


And if the media is so eager for dirt they can use to malign Trump he gives them "play dirt."

Stuff that seems like it is harmful to his campaign/candidacy but really isn't.

It seems like WWE theatrics to me.

And it keeps those operating at that level of discernment busy and away from adult matters.

I don't think Kelly is in on it, but I believe she is aware that this is what he is doing and chooses not to take part in the ruse.

A ruse which hurts no one but helps him and it is like catnip in a cat toy for the media.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> hmmm, this latest Trump-ette reminds me of something

----------


## old wood

> I do agree he was better off to walk away and let it drop after the last engagement regarding her.  It's pretty classless to keep it up.


 The segment Trump targets...cares little about classy.  That Trump is a rude bully.. turns them on. So far.. it's the sort of soap opera that keeps him in  the news...excluding the less dramatic.

----------


## Katzndogz

The time for being nice is over.

----------

Toefoot (08-25-2015)

----------


## gamewell45

> YOU CALL THAT AN ATTACK??!!     Women want to be treated equally...I can only assume with men, they haven't been specific.  So there is that.
> 
> She's a super woman. if she can't handle this, then she needs to quit her job.   I DON"T care for her anymore, i'm about sick of Fox's duplicity.  Fair and balanced my narrow butt.    
> 
> 
> Talk about faux outrage.  this is it.


It's all about money in the commercial media.  I've been saying that for a long time now. Fox is no different.

----------


## DBCooper

> So you are in favor of a President who attacks women and calls them bimbos? Great.


Can you show us where Trump has called women bimbos?

Of course you can't. Other than when you hear the demons rattling around in your empty head.

I'll bet my life's savings he would put you in the same camp as Megyn and Rosie.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Can you show us where Trump has called women bimbos?
> 
> Of course you can't. Other than when you hear the demons rattling around in your empty head.
> 
> I'll bet my life's savings he would put you in the same camp as Megyn and Rosie.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Can you show us where Trump has called women bimbos?
> 
> Of course you can't. Other than when you hear the demons rattling around in your empty head.
> 
> I'll bet my life's savings he would put you in the same camp as Megyn and Rosie.



I'm done talking to you as swipe! I don't have demons rattling  around in my head. See post number 2 or follow the link.

----------

gamewell45 (08-25-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I've been a good little party supporting Republican...... where has that gotten me?  Yes, Trump is a wildcard..... for the time being .... I'm playing deuces wild.

----------

JustPassinThru (08-25-2015),Montana (08-25-2015)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Can you show us where Trump has called women bimbos?
> 
> Of course you can't. Other than when you hear the demons rattling around in your empty head.
> 
> I'll bet my life's savings he would put you in the same camp as Megyn and Rosie.



Uhh...dude...he's called her bombo TWICE.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Are some women not bimbos?

Is it wrong to call a bimbo a bimbo?

----------

Montana (08-25-2015)

----------


## teeceetx

Trump needs to move on from Kelly.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Trump needs to move on from Kelly.



He cannot. It's his petty personality.

----------


## Toefoot

Correct, bigger things are demanding attention.




> Trump needs to move on from Kelly.

----------


## Montana

Really. Some are what they are some aren't . We all including Trump have opinions as to who is who. In todays pathetic world of PC silence is accepted as the right thing to hear.FK that.

----------

Knightkore (08-25-2015)

----------


## Knightkore

FOX is not used to getting a bit of a ribbing from one of their own.....FOX accuses regressive liberals have a political correctness but there is a type of political correctness at FOX as well.....it's time for ALL types of political correctness to go.....incidently my wife doesn't like Megyn.....she gets the feeling as do I that Megyn is high on herself much of the time.....Trump is right.  Kelly File was better without her there.....

----------

DBCooper (08-25-2015),Montana (08-25-2015)

----------


## HoneyBee

> FOX is not used to getting a bit of a ribbing from one of their own.....FOX accuses regressive liberals have a political correctness but there is a type of political correctness at FOX as well.....it's time for ALL types of political correctness to go.....incidently my wife doesn't like Megyn.....she gets the feeling as do I that Megyn is high on herself much of the time.....Trump is right.  Kelly File was better without her there.....



What would they call it if she weren't there?

----------


## Knightkore

FOX Legal Files

----------


## HoneyBee

> FOX Legal Files



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (08-26-2015)

----------


## Victory

> On Twitter.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/25/politi...ts/index.html#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure you want this petulant child in the WH? My God!


Not good, folks.  Not good.

Look.  Kelly merely brought _his own words_ to his attention in the debate.  Newsflash!  That's not an attack!  And there is no excuse, especially now at this late date, for carrying on this kind of whiny, crybaby feud.

Kelly should totally ignore this latest rant completely.  Treat him like a three year old in a spoiled brat tantrum.

----------


## Roadmaster

I don't care if he attacks liberals. They attack us enough.

----------


## Victory

> Better than the petulant child in there now, or, the rest of the R field.


Maybe not.

I would predict that "President Trump" would almost never get his way in congress.  And so would rely heavily on. . .Executive Orders.

Do we really want a Republican who goes ape shit nuts with the EOs?  Isn't this exactly where the Progressives are leading us?  

_Just get the hell rid of that damn Constitution so our man can do as he pleases! _ 

Isn't that the Prog way?

----------


## DBCooper

Skanky Megyn talks about her husband's penis:




Full interview:

----------


## DBCooper

> Uhh...dude...he's called her bombo TWICE.


Hey, dude............I asked where Trump has called WOMEN bimbos. I asked absolutely nothing about that skank Megyn Kelly.

Show me where Trump has referred to WOMEN as bimbos. Show me.

You can't. Megyn Kelly doesn't represent all women or women in general. She's a dumb teleprompter reading TV personality. And she's a bimbo.

----------


## Katzndogz

Frank Luntz, no fan of Trump was monitoring his focus group during Trumps speech.   Trump got 100% several times.  Luntz said he has never seen that before. 

It's the anger.  Sad that neither democrats nor republicans understand that.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-25-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

The only nod I can give to LUTZ is he did show results. That's a scary reality for the RINO elite, and the Demos right now. What did they used to say in the 60'S? 
'DOWN WITH THE ESTABLISHMENT!????"' 
Just may be that shit is haunting them now......

----------


## Knightkore

Kelly like a good little lawyer tried to twist his words into an attack.....really.....you're going to support a shyster lawyer become tabloid TV news person?

----------


## HoneyBee

> Kelly like a good little lawyer tried to twist his words into an attack.....really.....you're going to support a shyster lawyer become tabloid TV news person?



Demonstrate how she " twisted" his words! I missed it.

----------


## gboisjo

Yep, he's straight to point and Presidential in his own special way, right.

 Bimbo - a derogatory slang term for an attractive but unintelligent female. The stereotypical bimbo appearance has become that of an attractive woman, often blonde and with a curvaceous figure and large breasts, possibly wearing heavy makeup and revealing clothing. Bimbo is sometimes associated with women who dye their hair blonde indicating that physical attractiveness is more important to them than other, non-physical traits.

 Imagine a President who resorts to petty derogatory slang words to describe others, yea, hes straight to the point alright. So, once hes president and finds himself embroiled in differences we can expect some more straight shooting slang terms like blowhard, wetback, kite, ape, asstard, bitchface, bra burner, fruitcake, etc., etc. Yep we've come a long way, we finally got someone who says it like it is. 

 How pathetic have we become.

----------


## Taxcutter

As long as Megyn Kelly takes her orders from Roger Ailes, she can expect more abuse.

Fox News needs a competitor.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Attachment 10436


This ^^^ is why I don't consider Trump to be a serious candidate.  Nobody that really wanted the position of the next CIC would be involving himself in an 'ongoing' war against a woman, any woman, during his so-called campaign for the presidency.  It not only shows bad judgment on his part, but it shows a severe lack of restraint and a tendency to act on his emotions (distaste for Kelly), none of which are desired qualifications for a president of the United States.  

I'll say it again.  Trump isn't really wanting to be the next CIC.  He has other motives.  Either that, or he is too stupid and too emotional (like a leftie), if not too childish/juvenile, to BE the next president.

----------

HoneyBee (08-26-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Maybe not.
> 
> I would predict that "President Trump" would almost never get his way in congress.  And so would rely heavily on. . .Executive Orders.
> 
> Do we really want a Republican who goes ape shit nuts with the EOs?  Isn't this exactly where the Progressives are leading us?  
> 
> _Just get the hell rid of that damn Constitution so our man can do as he pleases! _ 
> 
> Isn't that the Prog way?


Good point.  

My main contention re: Trump is....if he is dumb enough to keep this back and forth/ongoing war of words with Kelly going....it shows a dire lack of judgment on his part.  It also shows that he has a hot temper (like mine) which is never a good quality to have in a CIC.   Trump is allowing his temper and dislike for Megan Kelly to cancel out any good things that have come out of his mouth that have resonated with Americans...which makes me think he didn't really mean all those things he said anyway.  If he meant those things he said, he would be more serious about those convictions.  Serious enough to not let them become moot via his current bad behavior.  That's how I see it.

----------

MrMike (08-26-2015),Victory (08-26-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I do agree he was better off to walk away and let it drop after the last engagement regarding her.  It's pretty classless to keep it up.


Classless and showing a severe lack of judgment.  Not good qualities in a CIC.  (been there, done that re: the Clintons)

----------

MrMike (08-26-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I wish he would just walk away from that unless Kelly goes after him or something.
> Choose your battles wisely.


Absolutely.  And what kind of a "battle" is that?  A twitter word of wars with Kelly over her classless question in the debate?  So Trump is showing us how he would 'one-upsmanship' anyone that says or does something stupid or biased with his own bad behavior?  Great.  (not)  Trump is showing us how childish and juvenile and yes, Obama-like vindictive he can be.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Every little tiff or slight made to any FOX-casters made by the man gets votes from the Left. They have been going on ad nauseum with that FAUX News meme for so long...and now they see validation (of sorts) by Donald Trump.....
> 
> Maybe he did choose this battle, wisely.....


Well if his motivation was to get leftie Dem votes....while pissing people off at Fox News....he succeeded.  However....how, exactly, is that a "good" thing for the right, the conservative movement and the current Republican campaign for the presidency?  In short, it isn't good.  Ergo, my suspicions about his TRUE motivation.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Absolutely.  And what kind of a "battle" is that?  A twitter word of wars with Kelly over her classless question in the debate?  So Trump is showing us how he would 'one-upsmanship' anyone that says or does something stupid or biased with his own bad behavior?  Great.  (not)  Trump is showing us how childish and juvenile and yes, Obama-like vindictive he can be.



I don't think Kelly took part in the Twitter thing. I think he came unhinged on his own when he found out she was back from vacation. It was an unprovoked attack on his part.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Maybe he is a bit over the top, but political correctness deserves to be attacked without mercy.


Not at the expense of the blight of the entire GOP party (which includes people like Walker and Ted Cruz who are NOT stupid enough to engage in a verbal childish battle with a female journalist).  Which is exactly what is happening.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Demonstrate how she " twisted" his words! I missed it.





No response? Guess that accusation was pulled out of thin air!

----------


## Sheldonna

> I don't think Kelly took part in the Twitter thing. I think he came unhinged on his own when he found out she was back from vacation. It was an unprovoked attack on his part.


Oh...so she's not playing in his little vindictive game.  Good for her.  But I still blame her for that classless question that kicked this whole thing off.  I blame him, however, for the juvenile way he handled it.  Not a good indication of how mature and reasoned he would be as president under duress/stress.

----------


## Jen

> Absolutely.  And what kind of a "battle" is that?  A twitter word of wars with Kelly over her classless question in the debate?  So Trump is showing us how he would 'one-upsmanship' anyone that says or does something stupid or biased with his own bad behavior?  Great.  (not)  Trump is showing us how childish and juvenile and yes, Obama-like vindictive he can be.


 That's just it.  I am liking Trump for many reasons, but I really don't want another petulant child as a President.

----------

Sheldonna (08-26-2015)

----------

